# Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, BEAMSHOTS!!**



## DimeRazorback (Jun 13, 2011)

Well people, it has arrived!

The long awaited UB3T!

Pictures uploading now! 

Wow is this thing bright! It's the middle of the day too! 

*****************************************

The selector ring has a solid feel, with deep indents between each level. When in the "Off" position, you cannot activate the light. With the selector ring set on a level for example "Min" a light press of the tailcap will activate low, a harder press will go directly to high. The same is with constant on via twisting the tailcap. Twist a small amount for the selected output, twist further for high.

High mode is *bright!*
I will get some comparison beamshots of this, my M3LT and my M6 running a LF HO-M6R tonight.

Comparing the UB3T to my 400 lumen M3LT on my walls in daylight there is a *big* difference!
Hotspots are similar size, however the M3LT's disappears when the UB3T's is put over it.

I believe the UB3T is running a Cree XM-L.

Oh, and there is no oil slick 

*Unpacking:*


































































*Selector Ring:*















*Fuel Gauge*







*BEAMSHOTS!*

The lineup is:

Control - No lights on
UB3T - High (800 lumens)
M3LT - High (400 lumens)
LX2 - High (200 lumens)
Wildcat V2 - High (350 lumens??)
M6 w/HO-M6R - 400 lumens??


Control





UB3T High





M3LT High





LX2 High





Wildcat V2 High





M6 w/HO-M6R






Comparison Pictures:


----------



## Craig K (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived!*

Cool, can't wait for some pics.


----------



## Craig K (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived!*

That looks really nice, what lumen rating is it and do you know what emitter it uses also how much does it cost?


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived!*

Whoa...awesome DRB...looks like a M3LT-S/U2 alien spawn! Damn sexy too! If I ever get another fat tax return, I may just have to grab one of these...like the "Blade Runner" etchings too! Congrats!

Does the battery meter appear to be a "weak spot", or does it look pretty well sealed/built? It looks like the collar can easily be removed, as it looks "clamped" together by two machine screws...can you acess them? Are they hex slots?

I also like the idea of being able to lower the light out-put to get the meter to "green-up" again, letting you know that at "that" power level, you still have some decent run-time left. Instead of just going red and staying red, even when you have 30 hours left of runtime on the low setting.

Looks like a nice blend of useable output levels too...2, 15, 80, 165, etc. Very task oriented and useful levels!


----------



## jiuong (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived!*

Can you describe the beam of the UB3T?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived!*



Craig K said:


> That looks really nice, what lumen rating is it and do you know what emitter it uses also how much does it cost?



I posted a picture of the manual that has all of the runtimes and outputs :thumbsup: 

Price is $695 retail.



angelofwar said:


> Whoa...awesome DRB...looks like a M3LT-S/U2 alien spawn! Damn sexy too! If I ever get another fat tax return, I may just have to grab one of these...like the "Blade Runner" etchings too! Congrats!



Cheers mate! It is cool looking/feeling. I really love it, and I'm glad I got it!



angelofwar said:


> Does the battery meter appear to be a "weak spot", or does it look pretty well sealed/built? It looks like the collar can easily be removed, as it looks "clamped" together by two machine screws...can you acess them? Are they hex slots?



It doesn't look like a weak point. There is a hole containing the LED, and this hole is covered in some form of clear epoxy?? I don't see any issues with durability.

The selector ring does appear to be two parts screwed together using hex screws. They are accessible, however I am sure they would be held with loc-tite.



angelofwar said:


> I also like the idea of being able to lower the light out-put to get the meter to "green-up" again, letting you know that at "that" power level, you still have some decent run-time left. Instead of just going red and staying red, even when you have 30 hours left of runtime on the low setting.



The Fuel Gauge is *cool!* It is almost surreal to have such a thing on a light!



angelofwar said:


> Looks like a nice blend of useable output levels too...2, 15, 80, 165, etc. Very task oriented and useful levels!



The output levels are well spaced. There is enough of a gap for the output difference to be noticeable without being to large a change. The strobe hurts... and it's daytime...




jiuong said:


> Can you describe the beam of the UB3T?



The beam is similar to the M3LT. One big hotspot with a small amount of spill. This beamshot doesn't show it too well, but tonight I will get out door shots up :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Here is the best image I could get of the emitter.






It appears to be a Cree XM-L


----------



## TF2 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

could you please post a pic of the m3lt and ub3t side by side? thanks


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



TF2 said:


> could you please post a pic of the m3lt and ub3t side by side? thanks


 
Let me know if this is what you are after. If not I can take another :thumbsup:


----------



## Craig K (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Thanks DRB for the great pics and info.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

No problem!

I was expecting more questions to be honest.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

That is pretty nice! Really interested in the beam shots to see how that optic works. The battery fuel guage is a very good idea and seems well implemented, better usability than the battery voltage indicator in the LiteFlux. Maybe they will have introductory pricing.... ok... I was just dreaming.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



DimeRazorback said:


> I was expecting more questions to be honest.


 
OK, here's a question! "Damnit! Why'd you have to show this?!? Why? Why? Now I want one!!!"  Is it as crazy-insane awesome as it looks? 

*deep breath*

OK I've calmed down, here's a more serious question. Given the rather large head, between the TIR optic and rotary switch, how well balanced is it in your hands? Would it be comfortable to carry in a cigar grip? (I'd guess not, except perhaps with a pistol?) Anyway, feel free to expound on the ergonomics of the light for a bit, if you don't mind.

Thanks, I really have gone from "don't want" to "OMG MUST HAVE" after looking at your photos of the UB3T.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



StandardBattery said:


> ...Maybe they will have introductory pricing.... ok... I was just dreaming.



*cough* I didn't pay that much *cough*






MrBenchmark said:


> OK, here's a question! "Damnit! Why'd you have to show this?!? Why? Why? Now I want one!!!"  Is it as crazy-insane awesome as it looks?
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> ...


 
To start off, yes it is pretty awesome 

The light is rather top heavy (relatively speaking), however I personally find it comfortable to use in the Surefire-Rogers technique. I personally prefer the Harries technique though.

With either of these techniques I think I could comfortably use the UB3T with a firearm. Although the head is heavy, relative to the rest of the light, it is still light weight. Obviously in comparison to a smaller light such as a 6P or Z3 (as I currently use) the head has a lot more heft and 'drag', but I don't feel it would interfere with successful illumination when used with a firearm.

Depending on the size of your hand you may require removing or adding another spacer ring from the combat grip rings, however I feel comfortable with the stock configuration.

The only gripe I have (as with all of the newer model Surefires) is the lack of knurling. There is sufficient grip on the light, however some knurling along the body (such as the M3/Z3 have) would increase the grip when using the Surefire-Rogers technique. Mind you, there isn't really much room left for any knurling, apart from the tailcap! The groves on the tailcap act sufficiently for grip, as they are nice and deep allowing your fingers to 'dig' right in.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

How do you feel about this light for a walking around / hiking type light? 
How easy / hard is it to switch modes? Is that a one handed or two handed operation? (Looks to be two handed) 
How easy is it to avoid SOS mode and get to min in total darkness? That placement seems somewhat unfortunate to me, unless there's a positive indicator for "min". (I realize that there are way smaller form factors for delivering up 2 lumens. However, if you care about low modes, then you have a reason to care, and definitely do not want SOS mode going off by accident.)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

I don't personally go hiking, however if you needed a far reaching light with the ability to produce lower output levels I think that it would do well. I would happily go walking with it!

To switch modes, you can use one or two hands. I can easily operate the selector ring with one hand.

Each level has a defined and definite position. There are strong notches for each level similar to the KROMA however more firm and defined (you cannot miss each levels notch. In other words, the ring does not rotate "smoothly" like the U2. The "Min" output is two clicks from the far left ("off") position. These clicks can easily be counted (felt and heard), so I think you would be fine to operate the light even in pitch black conditions and find the minimum mode. The selector ring cannot rotate completely around, ie you cannot get to strobe from the off position by turning the ring left. The ring must travel to the right passing all other output levels.

I hope that makes sense. 

Perhaps the SOS mode should have been placed next to the Stobe function. I don't feel it will be an issue, just more of a "nuisance" having to pass "SOS" from "off" to select "min".


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

DRB, am I getting you right? If I set the selector level to any other level the tail cap would be set at half lock? If I go full lock-on on or fully depress the tail cap I would get max output? Is this how it works? I always like the idea of running my light on some lower levels and just depress the tail cap for momentary blast of light. I personally don't like running my lights on full output all the time. If this is what it is, I think I am really thinking of getting one myself. I love my M3LT so I guess I would love this as well.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



pjandyho said:


> DRB, am I getting you right? If I set the selector level to any other level the tail cap would be set at half lock? If I go full lock-on on or fully depress the tail cap I would get max output? Is this how it works? I always like the idea of running my light on some lower levels and just depress the tail cap for momentary blast of light. I personally don't like running my lights on full output all the time. If this is what it is, I think I am really thinking of getting one myself. I love my M3LT so I guess I would love this as well.



The UB3T has what they are calling a "Max Blast Tailcap". If you half press the tailcap you get the output selected on the selector ring. No matter where the selector ring is positioned, if you fully press you will get 800 lumens. (This is the same for rotating the tailcap for constant on) Also, if you have your selected output on constant by rotating the tailcap, and require full output you can depress the tailcap further for momentary 800 lumens or rotate the tailcap further for constant on 800 lumens.

In essence you can have the light run as a single mode twisty with momentary activation by having the selector ring positioned on the "Max" setting.

I hope this makes sense, let me know if I need to clarify anything.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



DimeRazorback said:


> I don't personally go hiking, however if you needed a far reaching light with the ability to produce lower output levels I think that it would do well. I would happily go walking with it!
> 
> To switch modes, you can use one or two hands. I can easily operate the selector ring with one hand.
> 
> ...


 
That's another good news regarding the selector. I always hated the Fenix TA21 because the selector ring just keeps going round and round with no stop. Not sure if you know what I meant. There is no way I would know what output level I am on except to switch on the light, and it is impossible to preselect a level in the dark before activation.

I agree with you that SOS should be placed with strobe. Why would SF place the SOS level just after turn on? I guess the off position was meant more for transportation of the light? Something like a quick lock-out instead of turning the tail cap?


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



DimeRazorback said:


> The UB3T has what they are calling a "Max Blast Tailcap". If you half press the tailcap you get the output selected on the selector ring. No matter where the selector ring is positioned, if you fully press you will get 800 lumens. (This is the same for rotating the tailcap for constant on) Also, if you have your selected output on constant by rotating the tailcap, and require full output you can depress the tailcap further for momentary 800 lumens or rotate the tailcap further for constant on 800 lumens.
> 
> In essence you can have the light run as a single mode twisty with momentary activation by having the selector ring positioned on the "Max" setting.
> 
> I hope this makes sense, let me know if I need to clarify anything.


 
Thank you sir! That is very clear. I understand now how it works and I think it's cool!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



pjandyho said:


> That's another good news regarding the selector. I always hated the Fenix TA21 because the selector ring just keeps going round and round with no stop. Not sure if you know what I meant. There is no way I would know what output level I am on except to switch on the light, and it is impossible to preselect a level in the dark before activation.
> 
> I agree with you that SOS should be placed with strobe. Why would SF place the SOS level just after turn on? I guess the off position was meant more for transportation of the light? Something like a quick lock-out instead of turning the tail cap?


 
I understand what you are saying. With 360 degree of travel you would never really know where the start and end points are without physically seeing the position of the ring.

I think you are correct. The off position was probably designed with the idea of transportation and long term storage in mind, as well as a quite "shut off" option.




pjandyho said:


> Thank you sir! That is very clear. I understand now how it works and I think it's cool!


 

No problem at all mate! Glad I could help!


----------



## Craig K (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

How is the throw on the UB3T, would it be able to throw further than something like a thru-nite Catapult XML?

Looking forward to some outdoor beam shots.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



Craig K said:


> How is the throw on the UB3T, would it be able to throw further than something like a thru-nite Catapult XML?
> 
> Looking forward to some outdoor beam shots.


 
I don't know, it is still daylight. Also I don't have a Catapult to compare it to.


----------



## JCK (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Cool review DRB and great photos.

Out of all your big surefires, which do you like the best?

And what was the intended use of this? A police belt torch? or something you'd keep in the car?


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Would really love to see a beam shot comparison between both the M3LT and the UB3T on max output. Hope you are able to provide them tonight DRB.


----------



## TomnAl (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Man that is the sweetest flashlight that I had seen yet *cough* UDR Dominator !!! That UB3T is one serious flashlight !
Can you please upload more pictures , I am starving for them !
If you don't mind , can you please tell me where did you get the UB3T ? Which website ?
Please accept my friend request , please !


----------



## TomnAl (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

This is going to be a keeper ! Two "Titan" in handheld illumination tools !
Really envy you !


----------



## tab665 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

that light looks amazing. does any on the information that came with the light specify the candela/throw?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Thanks for these pictures DRB. I agree, the emitter definitely looks like an XM-L rather than an SST-50 as was speculated before.
I think I'll probably hold out for the UBR, but have you tried 2 x 17500 in the UB3T yet?

I'd like to see some beamshot comparisons against the Fenix TK41


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Okay guys, sorry for the delay. I just spent 6hrs building one of these







:laughing:

Beamshots are uploading as I type.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

*BEAMSHOTS!*

The lineup is:

Control - No lights on
UB3T - High (800 lumens)
M3LT - High (400 lumens)
LX2 - High (200 lumens)
Wildcat V2 - High (350 lumens??)
M6 w/HO-M6R - 400 lumens??


Control





UB3T High





M3LT High





LX2 High





Wildcat V2 High





M6 w/HO-M6R






Time for bed!!


----------



## IcantC (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Sweet looking lights and appreciate the photos, some Qs. 

Can you post a photo of those 2 lights next to a z2 or 6p?

Can those run rechargeables?

How are they outdoors!?


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Why can't I find the UB3T on the Surefire web-site?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

That is quite impressive compared to a M6 w/HO-M6R.

Great review. Thank you.

MSax


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Looks brighter than the M3LT, but it also seem to have a tighter hot spot. Can you confirm this Jared? And thanks for taking the time and effort to do the beam shots. Thank you so much!


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



bondr006 said:


> Why can't I find the UB3T on the Surefire web-site?


 
Because Surefire always deliver the orders to their dealers and distribution network before putting the products up on the website. It is their way of letting the dealers have the first hand in selling their products.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

The beamshot actually looks pretty similar to the Surefire M6 MN21 (not shown). It's a nice diffuse round hotspot with no sharp bright point in middle and not much side spill. It's a good useful beam designed for seeing things far away and not just to obtain high throw numbers at the expense of practicality.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Thanks for answering my q's DRB...yep, next tax return, fo'sho!


----------



## shomie911 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the kind of light that makes Surefire my favorite brand. The A2, L-series, K2/K2-MS and the U2, to name a few, have all been the standards by which the flashlight market was judged during their respective times. Surefire has been behind the curve in regards to technology recently, but in my opinion it's just because they put a whole lot more R&D into each light they make (and the fact that they are a large company), but now we're starting to see impressive lights like the UB3T and the M3LT come to market. 

Their new rechargeable lineup: UDR Dominator, UAR Aviator, UBR Invictus, UNR Commander, and R1 Lawman are coming soon and I think those lights will be just as (or even more) impressive as these recent releases. :thumbsup:

With that said, their pricing is expensive, but if one is buying these lights for their intended purposes (and not for a flashaholic collection) I think most would agree that they are worth it when you factor in the durability, functionality, and the best warranty on the market.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jun 14, 2011)

Pics/beamshots look great as usual!

I'm kinda stumped at the rated runtimes on the lower levels, they seem to get worse as the levels get lower.
From your pic, the UB3T is rated 30 lumens/25 hrs and 15 lumens/27.5 hrs?
My LX2 is rated on low 15 lumens/47 hrs.

Regardless, thank you very much for sharing!



DimeRazorback said:


>


----------



## Size15's (Jun 14, 2011)

THE_dAY said:


> I'm kinda stumped at the rated runtimes on the lower levels, they seem to get worse as the levels get lower.
> From your pic, the UB3T is rated 30 lumens/25 hrs and 15 lumens/27.5 hrs?
> My LX2 is rated on low 15 lumens/47 hrs.


I suggest comparing runtime output charts of the 15 lumen modes of the two flashlights rather than the paper-ratings for runtime


----------



## TF2 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the side by side pic - i must have this light now!!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2011)

Ran into the Surefire rep last Friday and got to play around with the UB3T for quite a while. I was completely impressed with the output level, beam quality and overall function of this light! I think it will be in contention for cpf light of the year although the price will be restrictive for many.

Great review thread and pictures DimeRazorBack! Those are some really helpful comparisons, including the side by side with the ML3T. Great to see what appears to be an XM-L LED hidden in there. I'm glad that Surefire is using some of the latest components once again.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



DimeRazorback said:


> The UB3T has what they are calling a "Max Blast Tailcap". If you half press the tailcap you get the output selected on the selector ring. No matter where the selector ring is positioned, if you fully press you will get 800 lumens. (This is the same for rotating the tailcap for constant on) Also, if you have your selected output on constant by rotating the tailcap, and require full output you can depress the tailcap further for momentary 800 lumens or rotate the tailcap further for constant on 800 lumens.
> 
> In essence you can have the light run as a single mode twisty with momentary activation by having the selector ring positioned on the "Max" setting.
> 
> I hope this makes sense, let me know if I need to clarify anything.


 
*I think that's a nice UI for a SF light*. I wonder if there is a parasitic battery drain when the selector ring is at OFF like most of the other lights.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



TomnAl said:


> Can you please upload more pictures , I am starving for them !



I will get more pictures up mate. Any requests??




tab665 said:


> that light looks amazing. does any on the information that came with the light specify the candela/throw?



No information as to Candela, only the 800 lumen rating :thumbsup:



monkeyboy said:


> Thanks for these pictures DRB. I agree, the emitter definitely looks like an XM-L rather than an SST-50 as was speculated before.
> I think I'll probably hold out for the UBR, but have you tried 2 x 17500 in the UB3T yet?
> 
> I'd like to see some beamshot comparisons against the Fenix TK41



It seems to work fine with 17500's.  :twothumbs

I would love to fulfill your request, however I don't have the TK41 unfortunately.



IcantC said:


> Sweet looking lights and appreciate the photos, some Qs.
> 
> Can you post a photo of those 2 lights next to a z2 or 6p?
> 
> ...




I will do some pics with the a 6P and Z2 for you :thumbsup:

I have it running on 2x17500's right now 

It goes good outdoors. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I will tonight. 




monkeyboy said:


> The beamshot actually looks pretty similar to the Surefire M6 MN21 (not shown). It's a nice diffuse round hotspot with no sharp bright point in middle and not much side spill. It's a good useful beam designed for seeing things far away and not just to obtain high throw numbers at the expense of practicality.


 
You described the beam well. I was originally going to post my the similarity to the MN21's beam. I think it's great! Just not as "pure" as an incan! :nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



angelofwar said:


> Thanks for answering my q's DRB...yep, next tax return, fo'sho!



No problem man!



shomie911 said:


> This is the kind of light that makes Surefire my favorite brand. The A2, L-series, K2/K2-MS and the U2, to name a few, have all been the standards by which the flashlight market was judged during their respective times. Surefire has been behind the curve in regards to technology recently, but in my opinion it's just because they put a *whole lot more R&D into each light they make* (and the fact that they are a large company), but now we're starting to see impressive lights like the UB3T and the M3LT come to market.



I agree!




shomie911 said:


> Their new rechargeable lineup: UDR Dominator, UAR Aviator, UBR Invictus, UNR Commander, and R1 Lawman are coming soon and I think those lights will be just as (or even more) impressive as these recent releases. :thumbsup:



I too am looking forward to the rechargeable lights! Hopefully they deliver as well as the UB3T!




shomie911 said:


> With that said, their pricing is expensive, but if one is buying these lights for their intended purposes (and not for a flashaholic collection) I think most would agree that they are worth it when you factor in the durability, functionality, and the best warranty on the market.



I agree again, if you by SF's for a collection you will be disappointed with the price. If you buy them to be used for the intended purpose, you will be more than pleased!




TF2 said:


> thanks for the side by side pic - i must have this light now!!



No problem mate, it's my new favorite LED light for sure!




Patriot said:


> Ran into the Surefire rep last Friday and got to play around with the UB3T for quite a while. I was completely impressed with the output level, beam quality and overall function of this light! I think it will be in contention for cpf light of the year although the price will be restrictive for many.
> 
> Great review thread and pictures DimeRazorBack! Those are some really helpful comparisons, including the side by side with the ML3T. Great to see what appears to be an XM-L LED hidden in there. I'm glad that Surefire is using some of the latest components once again.



Thanks mate, and I agree with your comment on light of the year. A lot of people will be put off by the price, but it truly is an awesome light.




StandardBattery said:


> *I think that's a nice UI for a SF light*. I wonder if there is a parasitic battery drain when the selector ring is at OFF like most of the other lights.



It sure is a nice UI. The selector ring works really well too.

Not to sure mate. I don't know how to test for the parasitic drain, but if someone could tell me how I will try.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



JCK said:


> Cool review DRB and great photos.
> 
> Out of all your big surefires, which do you like the best?
> 
> And what was the intended use of this? A police belt torch? or something you'd keep in the car?


 

Cheers mate!

Incan - All my Surefires 

LED - Now it is the UB3T!

I use my M3LT on duty for searching fields etc and have a Z3 w/M91W on my belt. 
The UB3T will be my home/car/where ever I need a big light, light.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Congrats on the new light and thanks for all the info! Does it throw as far as the M6 or farther?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

More Pics


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

What a beauty! I am sure it would be as practical and useful as it looks. Very sure since I voted with my wallet.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

I think if people didn't scream about the price some, it would be a sign SF priced it too low. I hope it finds wide adoption in their target markets, it really is a cool and versatile concept. It is really great to see quality, innovation and design like this. Just pure awesome! Thanks again for the photos.


----------



## seattlite (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Any chance you can post some comparative beamshots with some XM-L drop-ins?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

The only other XM-L light I have is my Malkoff M91W.


----------



## IcantC (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Thanks for all the photos and answers! I am so jealous!


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

Wow, great. This kind of performance gives hope for the m6lt... but your m6 incan's batteries in that shot weren't the freshest, were they?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



leon2245 said:


> Wow, great. This kind of performance gives hope for the m6lt... but your m6 incan's batteries in that shot weren't the freshest, were they?


 
They were fresh off the charger. Colour balance was off on my camera.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my, I have ordered one a long time ago and payed in advance (as I preferred myself) and then then at SS2011 SF introduced the UBR. Now I see this UB3T and I am so much in doubt. Go for this one or wait for the UBR (more expensive). I think I will wait, but these photos don't make it easy. I must resist. I must resist. 

Thanks for the pics DR, much appreciated.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



monkeyboy said:


> I think I'll probably hold out for the UBR, but have you tried 2 x 17500 in the UB3T yet?


 
Exactly what I want to do and to know.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Just got mine this morning. Unfortunately, I had to go to work so its still sitting at home unopened. I'll chime in more later.

Did you get a chance to do a runtime test on the 2x17500s?

Curious to see how that holds up compared to the 3xprimaries.

MSax


----------



## emitdab (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for info, got me excited and I just ordered mine. Got some co-workers I want to hit with the strobe.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 15, 2011)

The Invictus at last !?!? I waited for what seems like years and then gave up and bought an M3LT last Xmas (Merry Christmas To Me), which light is of course really great, more than I need, but I do like the Invictus's adjustable outputs and the battery meter feature. The M3LT is of course either blast or megablast when it's on. Can I justify an Invictus on those grounds? No. Will I find a way to justify one? Probably.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr Bigglow said:


> The Invictus at last !?!? I waited for what seems like years and then gave up and bought an M3LT last Xmas (Merry Christmas To Me), which light is of course really great, more than I need, but I do like the Invictus's adjustable outputs and the battery meter feature. The M3LT is of course either blast or megablast when it's on. Can I justify an Invictus on those grounds? No. Will I find a way to justify one? Probably.


 
Wait a little longer and you find a way to justify a UBR  
Let me help you... since it may take a while before the UBR lands, you can use this excuse: it's been a while since I bought a flashlight.

On a side note: I wonder about the output of the UBR since it'd be 800 versus 600 for the UB3T. Will the UBR be 1000 lumen now?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 15, 2011)

iapyx said:


> Exactly what I want to do and to know.


 


MSaxatilus said:


> Just got mine this morning. Unfortunately, I had to go to work so its still sitting at home unopened. I'll chime in more later.
> 
> Did you get a chance to do a runtime test on the 2x17500s?
> 
> ...



Hey guys, I posted a few posts above these that I was now running it on 17500's 

No runtime yet, been really busy with work/uni/lifting/life :laughing:

I'll _try_ to do it today, but can't make any promises!


----------



## iapyx (Jun 16, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Hey guys, I posted a few posts above these that I was now running it on 17500's
> 
> No runtime yet, been really busy with work/uni/lifting/life :laughing:
> 
> I'll _try_ to do it today, but can't make any promises!


 
Would you believe it, I had mine returned as I had put the order on hold and it was sent anyway. Having to return a UB3T is not easy. Payed in advance. The thing is: I don't want to regret taking this light when the UBR comes out later this year (if it comes out hehe) and I only have money for one.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd be re-paying and keeping the UB3T!

Who knows how long the UBR will be! *IF* it will be!


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 16, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'd be re-paying and keeping the UB3T!
> 
> Who knows how long the UBR will be! *IF* it will be!


 
I remember we once waited 2 to 3 years (3 Christmases went by I recall) for the LX1 and before it even come to light it vanished into thin air. What about the UA2 and UB2? They both got axed before reaching production. Considering it to be Surefire, I wouldn't put too much hope in a product that appears only on paper.


----------



## geoffp (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi DRB,

Thanks so much for sharing info.

Geoff


----------



## iapyx (Jun 16, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'd be re-paying and keeping the UB3T!
> 
> Who knows how long the UBR will be! *IF* it will be!


 
You forgot one: and how much it will be 

And I feel like for returning it. Well, I can always re-pay. It's not that I need it now, more like I want it now. But you know this feeling once you unwrapped the box. Then you have the light for a while and you start thinking. And then another light hits the market, more lumen, longer runtime, takes rechargeables AND primaries. 
I'll let you guys know if I have been able to resist or not.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 16, 2011)

iapyx said:


> You forgot one: and how much it will be
> 
> And I feel like for returning it. Well, I can always re-pay. It's not that I need it now, more like I want it now. But you know this feeling once you unwrapped the box. Then you have the light for a while and you start thinking. And then another light hits the market, more lumen, longer runtime, takes rechargeables AND primaries.
> I'll let you guys know if I have been able to resist or not.



C'mon... You know you won't be able to sleep without the UB3T. Go get it back.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 16, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> C'mon... You know you won't be able to sleep without the UB3T. Go get it back.


 
You guys are so darn cruel.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 16, 2011)

iapyx said:


> You guys are so darn cruel.


 
LOL!! Be a true CPFer and buy both! Get one now, get the UBR when it's out. 

You know, I did consider getting the UBR instead but I kind of like the combat ring available only on the UB3T. If need be, I could always run it on a couple of 17500.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 16, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> LOL!! Be a true CPFer and buy both! Get one now, get the UBR when it's out.
> 
> You know, I did consider getting the UBR instead but I kind of like the combat ring available only on the UB3T. If need be, I could always run it on a couple of 17500.


 
Did you order one? (UB3T)
I don't like the combat ring so much and do like the knurling of the UBR.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 16, 2011)

iapyx said:


> Did you order one? (UB3T)
> I don't like the combat ring so much and do like the knurling of the UBR.


 
Of course I did. Now I am not sure what to do with M3LT that I loved so much. Seems like the UB3T not only could do what the M3LT does, but does it even better.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 16, 2011)

DR, what is your opinion on the color of the output? I have U2A that is rather blue-ish if I compare it my my LX2. I can't judge from your photos. What is your impression if you compare the color of the UB3T to the LX2?

iapyx


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 17, 2011)

iapyx said:


> DR, what is your opinion on the color of the outout? I have U2A that is rather blue-ish if I compare it my my LX2. I can't judge from your photos. What is your impression if you compare the color of the UB3T to the LX2?
> 
> iapyx


 
This is not how it work. Just because you like the tint of your LX2 doesn't mean all LX2 would share the same tint. Likewise, we can't say that all Surefire lights using a TIR optic and an XR-E emitter share the same tint. First of all, not all LED, even from the same manufacturing batch, are created equal. That's why they need to be binned. Secondly, Surefire don't handpick a specific tint for their lights.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowest level it is slightly yellow/green, higher modes it is a nice cool white with no real "colour" as such.

Quite pleasing tints overall.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 17, 2011)

*not that yellow*



leon2245 said:


> Wow, great. This kind of performance gives hope for the m6lt... but your m6 incan's batteries in that shot weren't the freshest, were they?


 


DimeRazorback said:


> They were fresh off the charger. Colour balance was off on my camera.


 

Great, camera illusion is better news for how well their new led's are measuring up than had it been due to low batteries. I just wonder, if that camera's making a topped off m6 incan appear that yellow, from what tint in real life are the Led's shots being similarly shifted?

Either way, so long as it's not _too_ blue or purple I'm staying positive about what i assume will be the same emitter in the m6lt.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: not that yellow*

The tint of the UB3T is pretty accurate in the photos. I had my camera set to daylight for WB so the incan was made that horrible orange.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: not that yellow*



DimeRazorback said:


> The tint of the UB3T is pretty accurate in the photos. I had my camera set to daylight for WB so the incan was made that horrible orange.


 
Oh ok so the incan was the only shot affected by your camera settings- that _is_ good news.

:thanks:


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: not that yellow*

Just got my UB3T today and the tint from mine looks just like those posted by DRB. Nice white tint.


----------



## tazambo (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: not that yellow*

Top thread, great photos, THANK YOU.
So Jealous.
Enjoy


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: not that yellow*

Been playing with the UB3T for the last few days. Very nice light overall, but I kind of preferred the tint and beam pattern of the M3LT. The M3LT I am using for the comparison uses an MC-E emitter, is rated at 400 lumen and has a slightly bigger hotspot than the M3LT. It has a slightly warmer tint than the UB3T although which is a better tint is very subjective. As can be seen from DRB's photos, UB3T is only slightly brighter than M3LT on max output. The beam of the UB3T is a little squarish when used close range but appears round at longer ranges. M3LT has a rounder beam on both close and far, and even though both lights lack side-spill, the MC-E M3LT appears to have a little bit more spill surrounding the hotspot making it more useable at closer range. I guess this is due to the bigger MC-E die? Not sure which emitter has a bigger die surface as I don't have an MC-E to reference the XM-L to. That said, IMHO the 400 lumen M3LT win hands down in terms of beam profile and tint. But again, that is based on my personal preference and is very much a subjective statement. Others may think otherwise.

UI wise, I share the same gripe as DRB in that the SOS mode should not be placed between the OFF and MIN setting. It is kind of weird and irritating to turn the output selector from OFF just to get blinded by the SOS blinky which is blinking away on MAX output before reaching the MIN output. One could always avoid this by not tightening the tail cap first and turning the selector ring until MIN or any desired level before switching the light on by tightening the tail cap. Other than this gripe, the various output levels are nice to have even though I don't see myself needing to change the output levels constantly. I usually just set it to a particular level that I want and stick with it, and only depressing the Maxblast tail cap periodically for bursts on Max. On hindsight, there is no need for me to buy the UB3T at all since the M3LT does what I needed it to do. But then again, the UB3T is still a very nice light overall and I like it a lot.


----------



## grayhighh (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: not that yellow*

+1 on the M3LT 400 lumens version hotspot and tint, love it very much.

Looks like i can save my money on buying an UB3T.


----------



## SC-Texas (Jun 26, 2011)

I just received a UB3T invictus. I don't think it is the 800 lumen version, assuming there are two versions. 

Any quick way to tell which version the light is?


----------



## quad088 (Jun 26, 2011)

SC-Texas said:


> I just received a UB3T invictus. I don't think it is the 800 lumen version, assuming there are two versions.
> 
> Any quick way to tell which version the light is?



There should be technical spec of the UB3T printed on the conatiner box. Over here all UB3T which just arrived ( a few unit of UB3T & M3Lt are of 800 lumens ) or you check with the one whom you bought from.,


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 26, 2011)

SC-Texas said:


> I just received a UB3T invictus. I don't think it is the 800 lumen version, assuming there are two versions.
> 
> Any quick way to tell which version the light is?


 
Was there another UB3T other than the 800 lumen one? UB3T was released only less than a month back and AFAIK it is 800 lumen from day one. Are you confusing yourself with the M3LT?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 26, 2011)

SC-Texas said:


> I just received a UB3T invictus. I don't think it is the 800 lumen version, assuming there are two versions.
> 
> Any quick way to tell which version the light is?


 
I thought all the UB3T's were 800lm?
Why would surefire release a new light with 2 different output versions and not tell anyone?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 26, 2011)

SC-Texas said:


> I just received a UB3T invictus. I don't think it is the 800 lumen version, assuming there are two versions.
> 
> Any quick way to tell which version the light is?



They were only released 14 days ago... and they were released as 800 Lumens.

What makes you think it is not 800 Lumens?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 26, 2011)

They are all 800 lumens. 

Mine is certainly significantly brighter than my M3LT (rated at 400 lumens). It's also noticeably brighter than my M6 w/MN21.

Remember that when comparing lumen ratings, our eyes perceive the brightness on a logarithmic scale - so an 800 lumen UB3T won't look twice as bright as a 400 lumen M3LT, for example.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if could sell my cherry Surefire M6 to fund buying a UB3T Invictus ?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 28, 2011)

What year model is your M6??


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jun 29, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> What year model is your M6??


 I dont know but it was bought before the Surfire pricing policy went into effect , its still in the box with all of the stuff that came with it and an extra bulb or two .


----------



## Beckler (Jun 30, 2011)

There was some talk of rechargeable batteries a while ago but I never saw any results. What's the story with them, do they work, and what's the performance like? In my case, this light wouldn't interest me without that capability...


----------



## iapyx (Jul 2, 2011)

Beckler said:


> There was some talk of rechargeable batteries a while ago but I never saw any results. What's the story with them, do they work, and what's the performance like? In my case, this light wouldn't interest me without that capability...


 
+1 
DR, do you have any performance results?
I imagine runtime and output will be less.
thanks.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 4, 2011)

Is the low mode still achieved by PWM?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 4, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Is the low mode still achieved by PWM?


 
I do see some signs of PWM on level 4 and 5. Not noticeable in use except when shining on a spinning fan.


----------



## Bronco (Jul 4, 2011)

Definitely a cool light, but good Lord, there's a lot I could do with $800.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 4, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Definitely a cool light, but good Lord, there's a lot I could do with $800.


 
I think you confuse the Lumens with the price.
Retail price = 695 USD. Using the 5% coupon code makes it 660 USD. 
If you convert that to Euros (where I live) it's even less: 455 Euros (now that sounds a lot better)


----------



## schmanto (Jul 4, 2011)

iapyx said:


> I think you confuse the Lumens with the price.
> Retail price = 695 USD. Using the 5% coupon code makes it 660 USD.
> If you convert that to Euros (where I live) it's even less: 455 Euros (now that sounds a lot better)


 
The only problem is that no us dealer ships a surefire light to europe.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



DUMDUM said:


> Hey guys we have a completely adjustable 800 lm flashlight. It also uses an XML LED. It uses for CR 123's, or 2 or 18 650s. The head diameter is about 2.7 inches. We are also USA made completely take a look at these series of lights. Our Search and Rescue series.
> Thanks
> Bob



And what makes YOU think I am interested in another brand? What you are doing is pure advertisement.


----------



## Bronco (Jul 5, 2011)

iapyx said:


> I think you confuse the Lumens with the price.
> Retail price = 695 USD. Using the 5% coupon code makes it 660 USD.



Here in the People's Republic of California, you take the $700 retail price, add another $70 for sales tax, plus $10 or $15 for shipping and you're a lot closer to $800 than $700.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't you ask a friend to bring one for you?


----------



## iapyx (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Well.. ehrm.. ok, how do I say this.... 

I have not been able to resist and wait for the UBR: I just received a UB3T
Maybe I am the first in Europe (or the Netherlands at the least) to own one. It's daylight now, so I can't make any beamshots.
It feels great. It is so well made. Exactly what you expect from Surefire, but each time they surprise me.
I'll make a few photos of the flashlight and post them here very soon.
Oh, tomorrow I'll be away for two weeks (holidays) so this present came just in time.

Here's how I ordered the light: I ordered it in the USA but had it shipped to a friend in the USA.
Because I wanted to wait for the UBR I had put the order on hold. When the UB3T came out it was sent to my friend anyway.
I decided to wait for the UBR, but a week later I changed my mind and just asked this friend if she had already returned the light which she hadn't.
Ok then, could you please send it to me after all? No problem. And see, it took exactly a week to get to the Netherlands.

Pics coming up soon.
iapyx

PS. Serial# A00097
PS. The UB3T is smaller than you think. I'll post a pic of it next to a Maglite 3D.


----------



## schmanto (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 7, 2011)

@iapyx,

Hope you like it. I love mine and I am still waiting for the UBR. I guess I will just own both?


----------



## Nachtwacht (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks to all who have been sharing info on this light.

I'm interested in seeing how the 800 lumen high beam of the UB3T compares to the 750 lumen high beam of the Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 8, 2011)

UB3T is better-focused by the fresnel lens


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 9, 2011)

& on that note are "surefire lumens" still a thing now that so many others have started using the ANSI lumen rating, or will something like the bc40 (830 jetbeam lumens) still get blown away by one of these new 800l s.f. models? Just out of curiousity, & just in terms of max output, because I know they're not even in the same class otherwise.

by the way thanks for taking all those great photos!


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 9, 2011)

"Surefire never overrate their lumen output, unlike others"
This sentence is true for incan but i dont know whether it still applies to LED
as we all know MC-E is capable of 800lm, didnt know whether SF uses this value directly or they really tested


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 9, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> "Surefire never overrate their lumen output, unlike others"
> This sentence is true for incan but i dont know whether it still applies to LED
> as we all know MC-E is capable of 800lm, didnt know whether SF uses this value directly or they really tested


 
I am quite sure that the UB3T is not using an MC-E emitter since the beam profile is different from the one in the older 400 lumen M3LT but I am not sure what emitter is being used in the UB3T, probably an XM-L? Most likely, but no one knows for sure.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 9, 2011)

SureFire test the output of their lights, especially since FL1.
'Everyone knows that SureFire don't overrate their lumen output ratings'
'Historically, SureFire were shown to have underrated, sometimes significantly'
Post 'FL1', SureFire's LED light ratings have been far more accurate, and SureFire has been ready to change the ratings when better binned or different LEDs mean performance improvements.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, back from a vacation. I have tested the UB3T and compared it to an LX2 and a U2 and a U2A.
I was in the quiet eastern part of the Netherlands where there is no light polution from big cities. 
It's darn bright this UB3T. 800 lumens is supposed to be twice as much (to the eyes) as 200 lumen is. 
My impression is that it's more, but I don't have any beamshots to show, so you'll have to do it with my words.
What I noticed is that the LX2 appears to have a tighter beam. At least that is my impression. 
At a road with trees at both sides, so it was kind of narrow, it appeared that the LX2 had a better focus.
The only reason the UB3T outclassed the LX2 is because it's 800 lumens vs 200 lumens.
The U2 is a different light. More a floodlight. So it doesn't make sense to compare. 
I had the luck one evening that it was a bit foggy. Those who've followed discussions about what kind of light is best to use in fog know that it's best to use a tight beam. No doubt that the U2(A) lost this comparison. You get one big wall of fog in front of you. The LX2 again did the best job due to it's narrow beam. 

Another night when there was no fog I went to an open field to see if there were any deer. I first used the LX2 at low mode. Noticed the eyes but didn't see the body of a deer (about 50 to 60 meters away). The LX2 at high mode made the deer visible, and well, since I had a UB3T with me, I was curious what I would see at high mode. Well, such a blast of light made it very well visible. And you know what... the deer didn't even run away. 

I had a lot of fun testing the lights. I guess some neighbours must have thought there was some kind of lunatic or maybe even a burglar walking around.

PS. In the fog-comparison with the LX2 I should have set the UB3T at level 8 (160 lumens) to get a better idea of which light cuts best through the fog. I'm sure I will get lots of other chances to test.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 25, 2011)

iapyx said:


> Well, back from a vacation. I have tested the UB3T and compared it to an LX2 and a U2 and a U2A.....


 

I am a bit jealous that you can enjoy UB3T in such a good environment:naughty:

In HK the light pollution is severe:thumbsdow
I would use this picture to express a fully-driven SST-50 in here
":candle:"
Yep....the SST-50 is just like a candle compared to domestic lighting

Enjoy the surefire's artifact:thumbsup:


bye-da-waye: I thought XM-L suppose to reach around 500-600 only


----------



## iapyx (Jul 25, 2011)

I know what you mean. I live in a densely populated area in the NL so I definitely don't need a UB3T. But there's the beach and dunes where I can go to. It's dark enough there. The dunes form a big wall against the lights from the city. Disadvantage is that around this time of year it doesn't get dark until 23:00.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 25, 2011)

Because of my liking of Surefire E2DL Defender I think I really would like UB3T as well! I think LX2 has identical as well beam profile and brightness as E2DL, is that correct? If so, the beamshots give a pretty good idéa of the difference between E2DL and UB3T.

Regards,


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hows the heatsink?
Would it get burning-hot for turbo mode or
how long could you use it for 800lm until it gets overheating


----------



## iapyx (Jul 25, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Because of my liking of Surefire E2DL Defender I think I really would like UB3T as well! I think LX2 has identical as well beam profile and brightness as E2DL, is that correct? If so, the beamshots give a pretty good idéa of the difference between E2DL and UB3T.


I don't own an E2DL, but from what I have read here and learned the beamprofile of the E2DL and the LX2 are almost identical. So based on that I'd say yes. 




jh333233 said:


> Hows the heatsink?
> Would it get burning-hot for turbo mode or
> how long could you use it for 800lm until it gets overheating


I didn't test the heatsink. So I can't say. But it's a thing I may test next time. When I do I will let you know the result. In the meantime, anyone else who can tell about the heatsink?


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 25, 2011)

Let me guess
Threadlock in the bezel for a better heatsink and
heat is isolated in the head like previous design?
The heatsink fins seemed to be decoration only since its too shallow to provide surface area for heat loss

I dont own the light so my words arent conclusion, just a little guess
Gotta wait for some reviews


----------



## Size15's (Jul 25, 2011)

SureFire uses computer modelling to help design the thermal management of its lights and validates using a variety of equipment such as thermal imaging. If extensive cooling fins were the best way of achieving the thermal management characteristics SureFire want then they would use them.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 25, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Let me guess
> Threadlock in the bezel for a better heatsink and
> heat is isolated in the head like previous design?
> The heatsink fins seemed to be decoration only since its too shallow to provide surface area for heat loss
> ...


 


Size15's said:


> SureFire uses computer modelling to help design the thermal management of its lights and validates using a variety of equipment such as thermal imaging. If extensive cooling fins were the best way of achieving the thermal management characteristics SureFire want then they would use them.


 
I don't think there was any discussion about what the best heat management philosophy or technique should be or could be; just a suggestion that the existing fins may be more for decoration than heat management. I don't think there is any question that the heat management is probably very good, just a question of whether the fins play an active or important roll in that.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 26, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> I don't think there was any discussion about what the best heat management philosophy or technique should be or could be; just a suggestion that the existing fins may be more for decoration than heat management. I don't think there is any question that the heat management is probably very good, just a question of whether the fins play an active or important roll in that.


 
And I'm suggesting that its not the only approach one can take; assuming a cooling fin is a 'style' feature rather than a carefully created thermal management feature because it doesn't conform to a particular view of what a cooling fin should look like given the detail and care SureFire go to designing their lights.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 29, 2011)

So many new great lights are coming out this summer. Fenix TK41, 60 and 70 are very attractive. But Surefire M3LT/UB3T I find maybe more interesting. The large punchy hotspot of the TIR-optics is in many cases best out in the field, in my opinion. Sacrificing some spill brightness for getting a larger hotspot is often better, because a bright spill at short distance is annoying and actually worsens the ability to see the object at more distance.

The specs claims 1 hours 45 minutes hours at high until it drops below 50lumen. Anyone who can measure how long time the output is stable before the decline?


----------



## iapyx (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm curious too but I don't have the equipment to measure it other then the gauge that tells me when the output drops under 50 lumens.
But on the other hand I don't care that much. You get 50 extra batteries and I ordered a box extra when I aquired this light. 
You could also take out the not fully used batteries and put them in another regulated light if you prefer to have fresh batteries in the UB3T.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 29, 2011)

Size15's said:


> And I'm suggesting that its not the only approach one can take; assuming a cooling fin is a 'style' feature rather than a carefully created thermal management feature because it doesn't conform to a particular view of what a cooling fin should look like given the detail and care SureFire go to designing their lights.


Yup that's what I'm saying _"...heat management is probably very good..",_ and I don't think any one was implying anything else yet.

This is what makes this light very interesting; the different techniques used to achieve different goals.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 29, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> So many new great lights are coming out this summer. Fenix TK41, 60 and 70 are very attractive. But Surefire M3LT/UB3T I find maybe more interesting. The large punchy hotspot of the TIR-optics is in many cases best out in the field, in my opinion. Sacrificing some spill brightness for getting a larger hotspot is often better, because a bright spill at shot distance is annoying and actually worsens the ability to see the object at more distance.
> 
> ....


 
Yup the bright spill is not always an advantage, and as you say can sometimes be a disadvantage. I'm very tempted to get the TK70 to play with, but this light has a much more interesting total-package. I find the use of optics quite interesting and Surefire has used them very successfully in the past. Even the more simple optic Malkoff used for a while was very good and really worked well at night in many situations where the air was not clear and dry. Like many it's just the price that holds me back; as I don't need it and it's easier to have a $200 light sit around, than a $700 one. I might have to settle for the previous generation, but I'm holding out hope I might find a deal.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 29, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> Like many it's just the price that holds me back; as I don't need it and it's easier to have a $200 light sit around, than a $800 one.



I don't get how ppl make this an $800 light. It's $695,- and we cpf'ers get 5% off, so $660 in total, free shipping. Taxes? Ask a friend to bring one for you. I did and I payed 455 euros (660 USD) for this light. 

Back to the light: if you're concerned about spill, better get an LX2. It's got less spill and a tighter beam. Cuts better through fog too although it's 600 lumens less.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 29, 2011)

iapyx said:


> I don't get how ppl make this an $800 light. It's $695,- and we cpf'ers get 5% off, so $660 in total, free shipping. Taxes? Ask a friend to bring one for you. I did and I payed 455 euros (660 USD) for this light.
> 
> Back to the light: if you're concerned about spill, better get an LX2. It's got less spill and a tighter beam. Cuts better through fog too although it's 600 lumens less.


 
Hi iapyx,

Just curious: why should LX2 cut better through fog?
About spill I find my Outdoorsmans and Defender having enough spill at short distance to see what's there, but it's not the spill brightness like a reflector beam with same lumen, which often dazzles at short distance. 
I doubt that the spill of M3LT/UB3T would be too bright, considering the much brighter hotspot compared to LX2/E2DL.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 29, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Hi iapyx,
> 
> Just curious: why should LX2 cut better through fog?
> About spill I find my Outdoorsmans and Defender having enough spill at short distance to see what's there, but it's not the spill brightness like a reflector beam with same lumen, which often dazzles at short distance.
> I doubt that the spill of M3LT/UB3T would be too bright, considering the much brighter hotspot compared to LX2/E2DL.


 
Hi Swedpat,

I have done a bit of testing and to my surprise (still surprised that I want to do another test) the LX2 did a better job in the fog. If you look at DimeRazorback's beamshots you notice that the LX2 has a smaller hotspot. To cut through fog a narrow beam does the best job. But as I wrote I am still surprised myself so I will compare the two lights again as soon as I have the chance (and fog). One thing I would like to do better is to set the UB3T at 160 lumens instead of 800 lumens. Will do that next time.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 29, 2011)

iapyx said:


> Hi Swedpat,
> 
> I have done a bit of testing and to my surprise (still surprised that I want to do another test) the LX2 did a better job in the fog. If you look at DimeRazorback's beamshots you notice that the LX2 has a smaller hotspot. To cut through fog a narrow beam does the best job. But as I wrote I am still surprised myself so I will compare the two lights again as soon as I have the chance (and fog). One thing I would like to do better is to set the UB3T at 160 lumens instead of 800 lumens. Will do that next time.


 
Ok, then I understand. However, the ability to cutting fog I have not even thought about in this case. Just love my Outdoorsmans and the Defender. The light picture is excellent for outdoors use. Of course an 800lm version has to be really awesome! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## iapyx (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, I found this excellent forum with a thread about the UB3T. 
It has a lot of comparison beamshots and lots of photos.
I guess this is what we want to see:

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?p=65521&language=en

And this site shows some nice photos of the UB3T to drool over:
http://www.douguya.biz/SHOP/SUREFIRE-UB3T-INVICTUS.html


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 3, 2011)

Great links!

Especially the first one!


----------



## iapyx (Aug 5, 2011)

And here two videos:

Japanese: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoOOlYpiJQI

German:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXbBWshRoPo


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 10, 2011)

There is annother Video, a German review:

http://www.wikilight.de/video-280.html

Good infos and serious.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 11, 2011)

Dr. FM said:


> There is annother Video, a German review:
> 
> link [changed the url into 'link' to get rid of any direct visible name advertising - edit iapyx]
> 
> Good infos and serious.


 

Thanks to Dr. FM (who has only one post here) I surfed the internet and came across this beamshot comparison site. It happens to be the same site as Dr. FM gave us. I didn't find it by surfing that website, but by a google search for 'Fenix TK70 versus UB3T'. 

This is how it works: you can choose a flashlight in the left field and one in the right field. 
What I noticed in the UB3T vs TK70 is that the TK70 is brighter and has more spill, or to put it in another way: the UB3T is more focussed. And the tint of the UB3T is more blue/white.

This is the link.

please refrain from any brand bashing!


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 13, 2011)

Even if the new Fenix TK60 and TK70 are interesting lights I love the Surefire TIR optics. But I think that if I get this new 800lm TIR light I will get M3LT model, because I don't need strobe or low modes with such a light. It feels like an unecessary raise of the price. Now I am just waiting for runtime graphs of it!


----------



## iapyx (Aug 13, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Even if the new Fenix TK60 and TK70 are interesting lights I love the Surefire TIR optics. But I think that if I get this new 800lm TIR light I will get M3LT model, because I don't need strobe or low modes with such a light. It feels like an unecessary raise of the price. Now I am just waiting for runtime graphs of it!


 
A good choice I think. Not for me personally, because I love the gadget modes of the UB3T, especially the 2, 160 and 800 lumen, but to be honest I would have preferred it without the SOS and strobe. At least at a different position , e.g. both at the same end with an extra off function just before those two settings. 

To get an idea of the runtimes see the first link in my post, nr 130 (Russian link).

iapyx


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 13, 2011)

Swedpat, even though I don't like strobe and SOS on my light, I do find it nice to have the other added modes on the UB3T. At least for times when I want to reserve the UB3T strictly for high output, I just simply rotate the dial to max so regardless of half press or full press I get Max. But you are right, M3LT is very nice too.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 13, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> Even if the new Fenix TK60 and TK70 are interesting lights I love the Surefire TIR optics. But I think that if I get this new 800lm TIR light I will get M3LT model, because I don't need strobe or low modes with such a light. It feels like an unecessary raise of the price. Now I am just waiting for runtime graphs of it!


I love the M3LT but the runtimes leave something to be desired.

Here is a link with runtimes (in 1st post):
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Indoor-amp-Outdoor-Comparo-Beamshots-Runtimes)

If I had the money I would replace the M3LT engine with Malkoff's M91 engine which amazingly pumps 2A for a solid 1.5 hr runtime on high from just 3xCR123! That would be the best of both worlds, having SF's TIR optic system with Malkoff's efficient and powerful engine.


----------



## cplusplus (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

I really like warmer tint of the beam. Looks like a serious thrower cool.


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 14, 2011)

_Thanks to Dr. FM (who has only one post here)_
Thank you.
Im brand-new here and must train my english skills.

_Invictus_
Since a good week a had two examples and test it every day.
I can say, for an first moment, that the runtime is correct.
You have for more that 1 hour the full (800 Lumen) Beam.
And:
Surefire had written, that you can use the stage 3 (2 Lumen) for 84 hours. We will see, my Invictus runs since friday, now its sunday, it works for more than 2 days now. More than 48 hours now...

_Lumen and Lux_
In the evening a friend of mine will come to me and we will test and check the Lumen und Lux of the Invictus, with high-tech equipment.
I will post the results here.


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Swedpat (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies!



THE_dAY said:


> I love the M3LT but the runtimes leave something to be desired.
> Here is a link with runtimes (in 1st post):
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?279924-SureFire-M3LT-Review-(Pics-Indoor-amp-Outdoor-Comparo-Beamshots-Runtimes)


 
Thanks for the link. The review was made one year ago so then it was the 400lm model. The runtime graph was dissapointing. Nothing close to stable output. 



Dr. FM said:


> _Invictus_
> Since a good week a had two examples and test it every day.
> I can say, for an first moment, that the runtime is correct.
> You have for more that 1 hour the full (800 Lumen) Beam.


 
This is much better, hope it's the same with the new 800lm M3LT model!


----------



## iapyx (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. FM said:


> _.
> 
> Invictus
> Since a good week a had two examples and test it every day.
> ...


_

Dr. FM that is really good news. I thought the output would steadilly decrease in a more or less lineair line. Thanks for taking time to test this._


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am not quite sure that´s the way to interpret this. Might as well be one hour on high with decreasing output. Dr. FM should elaborate a little more on this subject.



Dr. FM said:


> _Lumen and Lux_
> In the evening a friend of mine will come to me and we will test and check the Lumen und Lux of the Invictus, with high-tech equipment.
> I will post the results here.


I assume he´s not going to bring a calibrated integrating sphere, is he?  I guess that leaves a Lux meter for the high-tech equipment. But let´s see what the results are. Dr. FM, please mention the equipment you friend used to measure the lumen and lux output.

Eric


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 14, 2011)

_Runtime_
I think the runtime is okay.
This is not the problem.

_Problem Lumen_
IMO an problem is the lumen from the Invictus.
In 2008 it starts with 400 lumen, that 600, now 800 lumen.
If you look at the box and at the homepage, you can see 800 lumen:
http://www.surefire.com/UB3T-HA-S?&search_id=2908161

But if you look in the catalog, the new, from 2011:
http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/templates/common/pdfs/2011_SF_Catalog.pdf
...you will see:
- Page 5 Invictus 600 Lumen (preview/news)
- Page 28 600 Lumen

But in the same catalog:
- Page 2 an association to 800 lumen

QUESTIONS:
- Is there an mistake?
- Is my english to bad?

Thank you.

I wish you an nice sunday.

Frank


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 14, 2011)

_Equipment_
He will bring very good equipment and an lux-meter too.
I will post later.

QUESTION NR. 2
Is there an magazine with an new review of the Invictus?
Or here in the forum?
(I cant find it...)


----------



## iapyx (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. FM, your English is ok, don't worry. 
We are surprised with the output. Not that it's 800 lumens instead of firstly stated 600 and 400.
But with what you say you tested: 800 lumen output for one full hour. Is that what you tested?

Is the output after:
- 15 minutes 800 lumen, 
- 30 minutes 800 lumen 
- 45 minutes 800 lumen?
And only after 60 minutes on max you start measuring a decrease in output? 

That would be a big surprise to most of us I think.
It would also be in contrast with what was tested on the Russian site (see also their gif image):
http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread...21&language=en


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. FM said:


> _Problem Lumen_
> IMO an problem is the lumen from the Invictus.


Not really. It took Surefire a while to finaly release the UB3T Invictus and in that timeframe the specs simply changed since the light itself changed. Surefire released the light with 800 lumens and that´s the way it is now. You state the runtime given by Surefire is correct but the question iapyx has regarding the full 800 lumen output over the given runtime on high remains to be answered.



Dr. FM said:


> QUESTION NR. 2
> Is there an magazine with an new review of the Invictus?
> Or here in the forum?
> (I cant find it...)


 I don´t think there´s a print mag which is properly dealing with flashlight reviews _at all_. The best and most complete reviews (runtime graphs...) are found on forums like CPF and others if you ask me. You also asked for a UB3T review on messerforum.net.. Just curious, why is that? You have the UB3T yourself. Write your own review and share it with us 

Eric


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 14, 2011)

@Dr. FM, welcome to CPF! Looking forward to your testing and info on the UB3T!


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 15, 2011)

So I leave for an safari in Africa now.


With these two impressionen I want to say: See you...

Thanks for the help and support.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. FM said:


> So I leave for an safari in Africa now.
> 
> 
> With these two impressionen I want to say: See you...
> ...


 
I guess we have to wait until after your trip to Africa to hear your answer to my question to you:

Dr. FM, according to your test, is the output of the UB3T after:
- 15 minutes 800 lumen, 
- 30 minutes 800 lumen 
- 45 minutes 800 lumen?
And only after 60 minutes on max you start measuring a decrease in output? 

_It would have been nice if you had answered this question prior to your trip._
_Not that difficult to answer since you have done the test already._
_Now you have left us here thinking your test is rather questionable._

Again, your English is ok, but you may have to improve your reading skills. 

Have a nice trip in Africa


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 16, 2011)

Don´t get your hopes high iapyx. I don´t think we´ll get a satisfying answer from Dr. FM.

In the thread I linked above (unfortunately some post are already deleted) he mentioned he is writing an article/review to be published in german and international journals. He (Dr.FM = FBM) posted a picture of the light that appears to be an altered product photo from Surefire. Of course he didn´t say it was his image but the nature of his post (and one of the now deleted posts) implied it. In both threads he just asked for information/reviews on the UB3T from Surefire and didn´t provide any real information on the light himself. I don´t want to bait on new members but to me he appears to be a journalist who rather likes to quote the internet instead of doing his own proper research. The Messerforum thread was closed in the meantime by the owner since it has no valuable information.

I could be wrong though. Actually I would like him to prove me wrong by providing a nice review of the light. But I don´t think it´s going to happen.

Eric


----------



## iapyx (Aug 16, 2011)

Eric, I know. 
It's rather annoying that someone pretends something and when asked about it doesn't answer. 
Well, let's move on. The UB3T is too great a light to fuzz about incomplete tests results. 
Anyone else enjoying his/her UB3T? Happy with it or disappointed?


----------



## DM51 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I had the $$, the UB3T would be one of the two lights I would snap up right now (the other would be the Polarion Abyss).

The UB3T is probably the most important light SF has produced in many years. With those features, it is right up there with the A2 in importance, IMO.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 16, 2011)

I absolutely love my UB3T! Great light and it looks beautiful too! Those who can afford should get one IMO.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 16, 2011)

DM51 said:


> The UB3T is probably the most important light SF has produced in many years. With those features, it is right up there with the A2 in importance, IMO.


I agree with you until (if) SureFire release the UBR / UAR.


----------



## Total_Filth (Aug 16, 2011)

That's cool!

TF


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 17, 2011)

_Eric_
Dont tell war-storys about me.

_All_
Yes, I write articles.
I had written it before, this is no secret.
Here are some experts here and they have great ideas, witch I can use.
And I can share this.

_Sientific Tests_
With specials tools I can jugde the lumen.
But im not 100% finish.
But I can say, the surefire facts are correct.

_Pratica Test_
a.)
For more than 4 days now I hade the Invictus running on 2 Lumen.
In my guest-toilete.

For more than 80 hours now.
And it runs...

b.)
I think, I can only think, that the Invictus has the power to run over 1 hour with 800 Lumen.
I will test it exactly with special equipment in the future.

_Africa_
Lets go.


----------



## Dr. FM (Aug 17, 2011)

It runs...


----------



## DM51 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. FM said:


> _Africa_
> Lets go.



Have fun there - please bring back some photos for us to see, and be careful of elephants.


----------



## Rotophoto (Aug 31, 2011)

First time I have ever posted on CPF. But I have visited this site on many occasions, since I own a few Surfire's. I have found this site the most informative!

Today, I received the UB3T!! A very impressive light indeed. I was concerned with the tight focused beam not having enough spill light. I tried it out tonight in a dark alley. WOW! It really lit up the alley like daylight. And to my satisfaction, there is ample spill light.

I use my surefire lights to paint with when taking night exposures in my photography. I can now do the back-forty in addition to my back yard..


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 31, 2011)

> Today, I received the UB3T!! A very impressive light indeed.


 
I got mine as well through the same hard to refuse offer you mentioned in another post.

Nice light, the major annoyance for me so far, as others have reported, is the full brightness SOS mode between Min and Off. Unless you count carefully when dialing down the brightness, you'll get the full 800 lumen flash when you want to go to two lumens. Ouch! That'll wake the wife. What were they thinking?:thinking: Will there someday be a UB3TA sold with the SOS next to the strobe past Max? David has been known to re-order the modes on at least one of his 4Sevens lights due to user feedback.

Of course, you can go through some convoluted protocol of turning the light off with the tailcap, clicking the selector ring Off, counting two clicks back to to Min and then twisting the tailcap back on. It would seem that the days of the simple tactical SF interface are behind us with this new light.

I do like the feature where you can tighten the tailcap to get Max with any selector setting except SOS, Strobe and Off. This is a favorite for me for long walks on a country road in starlight when a car suddenly comes around the curve and I can quickly shine a bright spot on the ground to announce my unexpected presence.

The tint on my UB3T is fine, some purple at the highest setting, the customary green shift when throttling down but well within the ballpark to my eyes.

Think I'll let someone else smoke test the light on three RCR's.


----------



## Rotophoto (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with you on the way designed the selector switching. I think that Surefire intended for the off position to be used for shipping and instances where you don't want the unit to come on by mistake. I use the tail switch for activating the light after I have selected the power output. I have gotten used to that, because that's how (and the only way) I can use my LX2.

For my 2 cents, I would have liked the selector dial start with SOS, Off, then the power settings, ending up with the strobe feature past Max.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 1, 2011)

Rotophoto said:


> I agree with you on the way designed the selector switching. I think that Surefire intended for the off position to be used for shipping and instances where you don't want the unit to come on by mistake. I use the tail switch for activating the light after I have selected the power output. I have gotten used to that, because that's how (and the only way) I can use my LX2.
> 
> For my 2 cents, I would have liked the selector dial start with SOS, Off, then the power settings, ending up with the strobe feature past Max.


 
Or better: SOS - OFF - MIN till MAX - OFF - STROBE

Rotophoto: :welcome:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 1, 2011)

I took my '$800 light' out with my $5 mutt for a long walk on quiet country roads again last night. The Min setting is nice for clearing a path and staying out of the ditch on a moonless evening. Using the Max setting to alert an occasional passing vehicle was overkill, one of the neighbors in a pickup truck stopped to ask me where I got the bright light, he really liked it. I was afraid he would ask me how much it cost.:huh:


----------



## iapyx (Sep 1, 2011)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I took my '$800 light' out with my $5 mutt for a long walk on quiet country roads again last night. The Min setting is nice for clearing a path and staying out of the ditch on a moonless evening. Using the Max setting to alert an occasional passing vehicle was overkill, one of the neighbors in a pickup truck stopped to ask me where I got the bright light, he really liked it. I was afraid he would ask me how much it cost.:huh:


 
Don't ever tell him! Once he knows, everybody you don't want to know will know it. 
My wife knows I have the UB3T, she knows the brand, she knows the model, she knows how I bought it and how it got here, she just doesn't know the price. She could easily look it up. And if she ever finds out I will tell her I got a very good deal via CPF. And I will remind her of that nice leather jacket she just bought. hehehe


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 1, 2011)

> My wife knows I have the UB3T, she knows the brand, she knows the model, she knows how I bought it and how it got here, she just doesn't know the price.


 
My wife is out of town visiting her family. When she finds out I spent $200 for a light she'll explode.

My UB3T exhibits noticeable PWM on the third click above Min. On the next higher click there is very slight PWM, I can't detect it on the other settings. Perhaps a combination of current regulation and variable frequency/duty cycle PWM is used to vary the output somehow.

As others have reported, AW 17500's work and fit fine in the light.

Also, this light is a roller, even with a lanyard. The clip ring freewheels and the light wants to drop test itself onto a tile floor if you're not careful.


----------



## Dr. FM (Sep 2, 2011)

Greatings from a campfire in Africa.
The Invictus works great.
(More then Im back at home.)


----------



## Dr. FM (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Dr. FM (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## pjandyho (Sep 2, 2011)

Dr FM, you took these pictures?


----------



## iapyx (Sep 2, 2011)

Dr. FM said:


>


 
which one is you Dr FM?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 2, 2011)

You can tell who's got the .45ACP and who's got the 9x19mm....



Dr. FM said:


>


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 2, 2011)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I got mine as well through the same hard to refuse offer you mentioned in another post.
> ....


 
Can you send me a PM on who might have this offer, or should I just start checking with some good dealers that have a history of great offers on new Surefire lights?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 3, 2011)

> Can you send me a PM on who might have this offer, or should I just start checking with some good dealers that have a history of great offers on new Surefire lights?


 
I don't think the offer is still available. We both preordered some earlier whizbang SureFire light that turned out to be vaporware over three years ago from a major West Coast authorized dealer. I may have even prepaid or put down a deposit, it's been so long ago that I had pretty much forgotten about it.

The dealer offered a substantial discount on a UB3T in an unexpected e-mail message to compensate for the earlier cancelled order just as I was trying to stand firm against temptation.:devil:

I hesitate to be more specific here due to CPF policies about dealer names and discussion of SF pricing.


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 3, 2011)

Post removed due to multiple sense of humour failures


----------



## iapyx (Sep 3, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> That thing fell out an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!
> then landed in a fugly puddle


 
In other words: You can't afford it.:nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 3, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> That thing fell out an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!
> then landed in a fugly puddle


 
Thanks for your vital contribution! :whoopin::whoopin:


----------



## ampdude (Sep 3, 2011)

They need to get rid of the Strobe and SOS non-sense altogether and put some knurling on it. It's not like anyone with a U2 is like OMG I wish there was a full brightness strobe and SOS mode right next to the minimum output level.

'What were they thinking' is right..

The light also seems to be quite out of balance.


----------



## BBL (Sep 4, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> That thing fell out an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!
> then landed in a fugly puddle


lol, that went into my quotes collection


----------



## DM51 (Sep 4, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> That thing fell out an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!
> then landed in a fugly puddle


Burntrice, your post contributes precisely nothing to this thread; it is a worthless and amateurish piece of trolling. You've drawn attention to yourself, but not in the way you had hoped. 

Back on topic, please.


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 4, 2011)

Post removed due to multiple sense of humour failures


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 4, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> Wow, that's one serious sense of humour failure.
> The two posts with negative comments regarding my posts "contribute precisely nothing", at least i'm talking about the light.
> 
> I'll re-word it, "In my opinion it's a pretty ugly flashlight" I may be mistaken but i thought these forums were for people to talk about flashlights.
> ...


 

Dude, I started this thread for info/my review on the UB3T not personal opinion on it's looks.

If you wanna talk about physical appearances of lights, start your own thread. Don't trash this one.

Or do your own review, and start your own thread where you can trash it all you like.

If you wanna come in here and share your experience/opinion on it, that's cool. But to come in and just call it ugly or whatever isn't contributing. It's trolling.


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok before this gets silly,
You've made a great thread, obviously spent alot of time and effort collecting beam shots and information about this light and answering peoples questions. I appreciate anyone's efforts regardless of the brand / make / model simply because i like flashlights, anything is an entertaining read.

With a single comment, in a round about way saying i dislike the look of the light does not in anyway count as 'trashing' your thread. 

You say... "If you wanna come in here and share your experience/opinion on it, that's cool."

My opinion is that its an ugly light, its not trolling, its a comment relevant to the subject matter. When posting my opinion i had no intention to trash or derail your thread, i obviously cant apologise enough for trying to inject a little humour into my opinion about the lights lack of attractiveness.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 4, 2011)

"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or *off-topic messages* in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise *disrupting normal on-topic discussion*."

The only reason this is getting "silly" is due to your original comment. In turn, the thread has gone off topic as you can't accept that it was a unnecessary comment and move on.

"You say... "If you wanna come in here and share your experience/opinion on it, that's cool......"
^^^ Read the rest of what I said. If you had something to actually contribute after having first hand experience with the light and wanted to add that you think it is ugly all would be cool. But to come in say somethings ugly and leave is off topic (and lacking in the contribution department).

I take no offence, and don't really care but if you don't have anything to actually _contribute_ why post it? It irks me how people love to give their opinions based on nothing but physical appearance and no objective contribution or experiences.

I personally don't really care about physical appearance as normally flashlights are used in the dark, and I buy them and use them with function in mind.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 4, 2011)

I think its ugly, my opinion. My original post was harmless and i'm done defending myself, move on.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool.

Do your own review.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 4, 2011)

You got to have one in your hand to experience the beauty of this light.
At first I thought too that it was ugly but it isn't. Burntrice: Although your comment was meant to be funny and although I saw the humor of it it would have been sufficient to say you find it ugly. In a forum like this conversations can easilly get out of controll. It is wiser to avoid that happening. Agreed, it looks a bit like a plunger, but then like a very beautiful plunger IMHO.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2011)

Back on topic before we resort to removing all the off-topic posts.
We usually keep the posts to remind people 1) that a minority disrupt and 2) that no benefit comes from "feeding the trolls".

Lets put out behinds in the past and continue this thread on the UB3T please


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2011)

has anyone tried dunking thier UB3T yet? took my M6LT for a dip in a hottub the other night, got water inside it. oops.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2011)

tab665 said:


> has anyone tried dunking thier UB3T yet? took my M6LT for a dip in a hottub the other night, got water inside it. oops.


 
Where did it get wet? Flooded?

I was in a hot tub with a couple of university girls in a motel just outside of Las Vegas and I had an M6 malfunction due to water ingress.

I believe hot water is harder on seals than cold water. Or at least the rapid change in temperature is harder on seals as things expand/contract at different rates.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 4, 2011)

Size15's said:


> hot tub with a couple of university girls in a motel just outside of Las Vegas and I had an M6 malfunction due to water ingress.


 
Off topic, now that is hot!

On topic, did not really dump my UB3T in the water. Not sure if the rotating dial is water proof enough.


----------



## FPSRelic (Sep 4, 2011)

Size15's said:


> Where did it get wet? Flooded?
> 
> I was in a hot tub with a couple of university girls in a motel just outside of Las Vegas and I had an M6 malfunction due to water ingress.


 
That's the second time I've seen this story quoted.

I guess I'd brag about it too.....if I had an M6 :naughty:

On topic. The UI on this light looks similar to the one used on the LX2. I'm keen to see the side switch design that was demonstrated at the SHOT show.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2011)

after i got out i had the light turned off and it suddenly started flashing/strobing on its own. took off the tailcap and took out the battery carrier and saw some beads of water inside the battery tube as well as on the batteries. let everything dry off over night and now everythings fine. ive put several lights in a hot tub (my brothers hot tub light doesnt work so i provide the lighting) with no problem including the M6LT once before. i suspect i might just need to clean the threads and relube it before i try it again (if i try it again).


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Off topic, now that is hot!
> 
> On topic, did not really dump my UB3T in the water. Not sure if the rotating dial is water proof enough.


The selector dial is on the outside of the flashlight. The dial features a magnet and there are a number of Hall Effect sensors on the inside that are used to detect the position of the dial.

The UB3T does have the normal routes for water ingress like other flashlights - the window seal(s), the TailCap seal(s) and the seals between the body and bezel, and any between bezel components. There's also the battery-status indicator. I've not seen how this is installed/constructed.

SureFire electronics are conformal coated but it's still not good to get it wet inside.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2011)

FPSRelic said:


> The UI on this light looks similar to the one used on the LX2. I'm keen to see the side switch design that was demonstrated at the SHOT show.


SureFire's proposed duty rechargeables (R1*, UAR, UBR and UNR) evolve the the two-stage push button pressure switch concept into the 4FTC (4-Function-TailCap) to make constant-on far faster and more simple to achieve. (*optional extra on the R1). 

I hope SureFire's proposed 4-Function TailCap (4FTC) will be the next revolution in flashlight "User Interfaces" since they invented the two-stage push button pressure switch. This is one of the reasons why I'm waiting for the likes of the UBR (the UB3T's rechargeable sister).

I'm not aware of the 4FTC being compatible with the likes of the UB3T & M3LT.

I'm just hoping that the 4FTC "UI" works and that SureFire can miniaturise it into a future version of the LX2.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 4, 2011)

Size15's said:


> The selector dial is on the outside of the flashlight. The dial features a magnet and there are a number of Hall Effect sensors on the inside that are used to detect the position of the dial.
> 
> The UB3T does have the normal routes for water ingress like other flashlights - the window seal(s), the TailCap seal(s) and the seals between the body and bezel, and any between bezel components. There's also the battery-status indicator. I've not seen how this is installed/constructed.
> 
> SureFire electronics are conformal coated but it's still not good to get it wet inside.


 
Thanks. Not sure if I should maybe just try and see if any ingress of water would take place. It isn't a cheap light to make me want to try it in the first place but I am curious to know. So far I have been lucky. Dipped my M6, M3, M2 and some other LED lights for a short period and they all survived, but I am not sure at what span of time would water ingress really start to take place.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 4, 2011)

Size15's said:


> SureFire's proposed duty rechargeables (R1*, UAR, UBR and UNR) evolve the the two-stage push button pressure switch concept into the 4FTC (4-Function-TailCap) to make constant-on far faster and more simple to achieve. (*optional extra on the R1).
> 
> I hope SureFire's proposed 4-Function TailCap (4FTC) will be the next revolution in flashlight "User Interfaces" since they invented the two-stage push button pressure switch. This is one of the reasons why I'm waiting for the likes of the UBR (the UB3T's rechargeable sister).
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh... 4FTC! I am interested to know more. In your opinion Al, do you think it would be tough enough considering that it seems to operate in an "omni-directional" UI? Seems like more moving parts to break. I kind of like it but I have always wondered if it would fit into the requirements of a tactical user?


----------



## FPSRelic (Sep 4, 2011)

Size15's said:


> This is one of the reasons why I'm waiting for the likes of the UBR (the UB3T's rechargeable sister).


 
This light must have been what I saw being demonstrated. (Note that I saw this being demonstrated on YOUTUBE)



Size15's said:


> I'm just hoping that the 4FTC "UI" works and that SureFire can miniaturise it into a future version of the LX2.


 
THAT would be awesome. And terrible, since I already own an LX2.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2011)

can anyone comment on what the UB3T light does when the batteries get low? the M6lt flashes when the batteries get low, but im wondering if the UB3T does any such thing since it has a battery indicator.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 4, 2011)

> I was in a hot tub with a couple of university girls in a motel just outside of Las Vegas and I had an M6 malfunction due to water ingress.


 


> That's the second time I've seen this story quoted.


 
Al does seem to have a good time at those U.S. trade shows thanks to his close industry connections.:thumbsup:

As he famously reported here a while back on the introduction of the A2 and L1:



> Also like to add that I'm the one holding those SureFires. They are functional and perhaps the 4th most amazing thing I've ever fondled whilst in one of PK's hotel rooms.


 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...on-of-SF-L1-L2&p=593306&viewfull=1#post593306

Not that there's anything wrong with that...



> The selector dial is on the outside of the flashlight. The dial features a magnet and there are a number of Hall Effect sensors on the inside that are used to detect the position of the dial.


 
Are you pretty sure this light uses the Hall effect sensors? I've got several U2's and a K2 Mil-Spec and the UB3T feels much tighter than these in the mode selection, more like a Fenix TA30 from a couple of years ago. I almost get the impression that there is some type of mechanical switch mechanism from the feel.

The UB3T detents are nice but I still wish there was some bump or other tactile feedback to tell you when you have dialed down to Min. If you're on Max and go to Strobe, everyone already knows you are there anyway so it's not a big deal. If you're sneaking around on a low level and want to make sure it's Min, one click too many will instantly put out the first 800 lumen dot of the SOS. Not a problem unless you plan to use the light in the dark in a tactical setting I suppose.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 4, 2011)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Are you pretty sure this light uses the Hall effect sensors? I've got several U2's and a K2 Mil-Spec and the UB3T feels much tighter than these in the mode selection, more like a Fenix TA30 from a couple of years ago. I almost get the impression that there is some type of mechanical switch mechanism from the feel.


I'll double check and confirm.

I suppose the overriding point is that unless SureFire state a 'waterproofness' rating you're taking a greater than normal risk by submerging a flashlight.
(normal risk with a rated-waterproof flashlight is that all the seals/gaskets/o-rings hold up and those it's the user's responsibility to maintain are sufficiently maintained)

P.S.
My first trip to Vegas was on a Geology field-trip at university, hence the university girls. We drank the motel bar out of Tequila pretty fast one evening.


----------



## Rotophoto (Sep 5, 2011)

I reported previously on light spill being adequate illuminating our back alley. Yesterday, I actually got to use my UB3T on an outing away from any ambient light. After nautical twilight I was searching for a friends boat in Boston Harbor. We found the boat no problem on full output at a range of 700 feet. I then swung around to see if I could illuminate the marina store. The store had the usual outdoor lighting on to make the building visible at night. At a 1000 feet the UB3T on high output managed to light the building a bit more. There was enough spill light to notice the surroundings before the beam traveled across the water. It was good enough to notice our Whippet doing a number 2 on the lawn 30 yards away. BUT, when I went to pick up the poop in the black of night, I could not find it using the light at close range 3 to 4 feet with a lower output setting. So in that case the light spill was not enough. Finally found the poop with my Surfire Backup with no problem. So my observation is that the UB3T is not best light for finding objects a close range. Surefire had a diffuser for the M6 I have in my arsenal. But they now have discontinued it. Wonder why? It could serve two purposes by making it easer to use the UB3T in close quarters and limiting the light from rolling off a unleveled table which has happened during the first week of ownership. Fortunately the light landed on a carpet.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 10, 2011)

Excellent review and discussion thread ... fyi, my full review of the UB3T is now up:

Surefire UB3T Invictus (XM-L, 3xCR123A) Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, ANALYSIS + more! 

This was a longer and more complicated review than usual (with all the features and analysis of the circuit function). As such, let me know if I got anything wrong in my description or explanation.

Also check out the videos - there is a fairly good visual depiction of the PWM-like effect at certain levels. :wave:


----------



## Pipper99 (Sep 12, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Excellent review and discussion thread ... fyi, my full review of the UB3T is now up:
> 
> Surefire UB3T Invictus (XM-L, 3xCR123A) Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, ANALYSIS + more!
> 
> ...


 
Great review! I ordered one based on this. It should be here soon.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 13, 2011)

DimeRazorback,

Thanks for the great review of the UB3T. Now that you have had the light for about 3 months, any new thoughts or comments?

Any chance that you would be able to do a quick beamshot comparison between the UB3T and the MN21? I am curious because it has been said before on CPF that the MN21 produces somewhere around 700-800 lumens on fresh batteries and was wondering how the UB3T compares.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## ampdude (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never considered Surefire's waterproof. There was a 6P model that was supposed to be considered that, but I think it only had one or two extra o-rings. If I want a truly waterproof light I'll use a dive light. Surefire's are fine in the rain, but I wouldn't go purposely dunking them.


----------



## Pipper99 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pipper99 said:


> Great review! I ordered one based on this. It should be here soon.


 
My Invictus showed up yesterday, and I love it. I had long wanted an M6 or a Dominator, but I never pulled the trigger. While this light is more expensive, I love the variety of brightness settings, the strobe and the SOS.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 18, 2011)

DRB care to share impressions of your xml HD to this one?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 18, 2011)

I would but I don't have a Hound Dog


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

I'm waiting for it too ..


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 18, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> I would but I don't have a Hound Dog



Ha neither do I (sorry I mixed you up with another member who has both)!


----------



## MrBenchmark (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



MrBenchmark said:


> OK, here's a question! "Damnit! Why'd you have to show this?!? Why? Why? Now I want one!!!"  Is it as crazy-insane awesome as it looks?



I finally broke down and bought a UB3T. To answer my own question - "no, it is not as crazy-insane awesome as it looks - it is actually _*more*_ crazy-insane awesome than that."



> Would it be comfortable to carry in a cigar grip? (I'd guess not, except perhaps with a pistol?) Anyway, feel free to expound on the ergonomics of the light for a bit, if you don't mind.



I don't find this light as comfortable to carry in a cigar grip as I did my old, beloved L6. (This also isn't as handy anyway, since it isn't a clicky.) However, it's fine to carry in other grips. I'm finding it OK for walking around at night, at least so far. There is enough (faint) spill to help you assure your footing. The variable brightness is really useful, too. I still need to take it out on a trail at night, but I think it will work really well.



> Thanks, I really have gone from "don't want" to "OMG MUST HAVE" after looking at your photos of the UB3T.



I definitely am happy I finally pulled the trigger on a UB3T purchase. This thing is great!

BTW, has anyone else noticed that the light is at least somewhat brighter when you push the tail cap in fully, than it is on the "MAX" setting? It isn't a massive difference - I'd guess maybe another 100 lumens (this is a totally WAG - this type of thing is quite hard to estimate), but mine is noticeably brighter when you do this. (Not significantly brigher, but it is noticaeable. It also sucks down the battery quite a bit faster.)


----------



## tyrantrave (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***

*drool* that light is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## iapyx (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



MrBenchmark said:


> BTW, has anyone else noticed that the light is at least somewhat brighter when you push the tail cap in fully, than it is on the "MAX" setting? It isn't a massive difference - I'd guess maybe another 100 lumens (this is a totally WAG - this type of thing is quite hard to estimate), but mine is noticeably brighter when you do this. (Not significantly brigher, but it is noticaeable. It also sucks down the battery quite a bit faster.)



MrBenchmark, no I have not noticed it because I never tested it, but you made me curious. So I will check this.
It could be related to something I experienced a few days ago. I am an architect and have an assignment in Belgium. This appartment has about 90 halogen spots in the ceiling. I advised to have all the halogen spots be changed by LED spots. Save a lot of energy. But I noticed something. The lights are dimable. I played a bit with a dimmer that controlled about 8 LED spots. I turned the dimmer fastly to max. Repeated it several times. And each time it appeared that while the dimmer was turned to max the LEDs would be - for a split second only - somewhat brighter than the MAX setting. So in a way this is the same experience that you have. 
Anyone who could explain this?


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures, Q&A, Beamshot & more to come***



iapyx said:


> MrBenchmark, no I have not noticed it because I never tested it, but you made me curious. So I will check this.



Definitely let me know if you notice this. I'm wondering if the max blast tailcap mode is kind of a turbo mode. (Seems like it - the runtime in that mode is noticeably shorter.) Maybe SF just doesn't advertise it because it's really only moderately brighter than the MAX mode. But still, if you are trying to blind an assailant, you may as well get all the light can give you, even if it's only moderately brighter (relatively speaking), for way worse runtime. I have asked the folks at going gear about this, and told me said they'd observed this in all of the Invictus lights they'd tried.


----------



## iapyx (Dec 25, 2011)

MrBenchmark said:


> Definitely let me know if you notice this. I'm wondering if the max blast tailcap mode is kind of a turbo mode. (Seems like it - the runtime in that mode is noticeably shorter.) Maybe SF just doesn't advertise it because it's really only moderately brighter than the MAX mode. But still, if you are trying to blind an assailant, you may as well get all the light can give you, even if it's only moderately brighter (relatively speaking), for way worse runtime. I have asked the folks at going gear about this, and told me said they'd observed this in all of the Invictus lights they'd tried.



MrBenchmark, 
No!
Last night I went outside with my Invictus with new batteries and I definitely did not notice any difference between MAX and TURBO modes. 
This night I will repeat the test to be sure but don't expect it to be any different.

iapyx

Edit: a definite "NO"
We [wife and I] are just back from a walk in the dark and we both conclude that there is no difference between MAX and TURBO modes.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks iapyx, maybe my light is defective.


----------



## iapyx (Dec 26, 2011)

MrBenchmark said:


> Thanks iapyx, maybe my light is defective.



I don't know. You said those guys at Going Gear did observe it in all of their invicti. Maybe mine is defective. 
I wonder what others observe....


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 21, 2012)

Just read on Surefire's 2012 catalog that, new for 2012 there is a programmable feature built into some of the models, and UB3T Invictus is one of the model that was included. User can program the light by plugging a dongle into their desktop and programming the light output based on their preferences. I wonder if this programmability extends to UB3T prior to 2012?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 21, 2012)

> Just read on Surefire's 2012 catalog that, new for 2012 there is a programmable feature built into some of the models, and UB3T Invictus is one of the model that was included.



Wow, Andy, I missed that one. I also notice that the selector rings in many of the SF catalog photos are either nondescript or differing in shots of the same model. I'm kinda hoping the 800 lumen UB3T SOS gets placed somewhere other than between Off and Min.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 21, 2012)

Me too wish for the SOS to be placed on the other end of the selector ring.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 21, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Me too wish for the SOS to be placed on the other end of the selector ring.


 I guess that's the big wish of all UB3T (future) owners. As far as the UB3T being programmalbe: I wouldn't keep high hopes that the model prior to 2012 will be programmable or do you see a way it could be pjandyho?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 21, 2012)

And, since the UB3T already has eleven modes, what would you want to program it to do? Deactivate SOS perhaps?


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 21, 2012)

iapyx said:


> I guess that's the big wish of all UB3T (future) owners. As far as the UB3T being programmalbe: I wouldn't keep high hopes that the model prior to 2012 will be programmable or do you see a way it could be pjandyho?


I am not sure how the programming is achieved. From Surefire's description in the catalog it sounded like some kind of wireless transmission going on between the dongle and the light but I may be wrong. Maybe the 2012 series have some additional chips built in?


Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And, since the UB3T already has eleven modes, what would you want to program it to do? Deactivate SOS perhaps?


Actually you are right, but it would add to the fun. Just buy an optional programming kit and some future lights could be programmed to my liking too. From my simple understanding, it seems like users could choose to program the light for output or run time preferences.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like the UB3T is being offered at a closeout price on one of the major SF dealer websites, see CPF Marketplace Good Deals. Does this mean a new version, perhaps programmable (or with the SOS in a better position), will ship soon?


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 24, 2012)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Looks like the UB3T is being offered at a closeout price on one of the major SF dealer websites, see CPF Marketplace Good Deals. Does this mean a new version, perhaps programmable (or with the SOS in a better position), will ship soon?


I don't think there will be any switch in the SOS position. Saw the SHOT Show video where I got a glimsp of the UBR Invictus, the SOS is still located between the Off and Min indicator. Maybe the new UB3T is with the programmability chip built in.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Mar 10, 2012)

I am still not 100% clear on this; with the tailcap screwed FULLY IN the light is just plain on MAX right? It does not go off if you click the tailcap switch?

How do you guys like your UB3Ts? Is the fit and finish as good or better than you hoped for? 

Is the throw as good as a SST-90?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 11, 2012)

7histology said:


> I am still not 100% clear on this; with the tailcap screwed FULLY IN the light is just plain on MAX right? It does not go off if you click the tailcap switch?



The UB3T doesn't have a clickie switch.
The UB3T has a two-stage push button pressure switch (like the A2, LX2 etc).

When you screw the TailCap all the way onto the body the light output will be max-output constant-on (unless the selector is set to disable of course) - pressing the switch button does nothing (there's no travel for the switch button to move through)


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 11, 2012)

Size15's said:


> When you screw the TailCap all the way onto the body the light output will be max-output constant-on (unless the selector is set to disable of course) - pressing the switch button does nothing (there's no travel for the switch button to move through)



Just to clarify, the max output does not come on with the tailcap screwed fully in with SOS or Strobe selected on the rotating mode ring.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 12, 2012)

It would be worth the money to me if it had a pop-up diffuser. Since I'm not a tactical user I cannot think of any occasion that I would prefer no spill. I wish that I could. It is a beautiful light.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 12, 2012)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> And, since the UB3T already has eleven modes, what would you want to program it to do? Deactivate SOS perhaps?



Activate the hidden 1200 lumen mode!


----------



## dorgabri (Apr 5, 2012)

*Hi DimeRazorback,I have also an Invictus that i won in the Surefire contest on facebook, which I reviewed here:

*​
*http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1822


**I would like to ask you something.
Going from level 2 to 3 after the MIN, you have a small pre-flash?

MIN = Level 0

Bye, and let me now!*:wave:​​
*

*


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't see any pre-flash on my unit.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Apr 5, 2012)

No pre-flash going from level 2 to 3 on mine either.


----------



## dorgabri (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll do a video like'to see it.


----------



## iapyx (Apr 12, 2012)

dorgabri said:


> I would like to ask you something.
> Going from level 2 to 3 after the MIN, you have a small pre-flash?
> 
> MIN = Level ​​*
> ...




No, at least if I understand what you mean.
Have you tried turning the selector ring slowly. Try this several times, slow and really slow. Does it still happen, the small pre-flash?
It may be an observation to the human eye, but not a real pre-flash. It could be that our eyes can't cope with the speed. Therefore give it a try with a slow turn of te selector ring. 

iapyx​


----------



## schmanto (Apr 19, 2012)

Just bought the number A 00238 today. The invictus is a great light.


----------



## schmanto (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there any difference between lights with a serial number starting with an A and those with a number starting with a B?


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 20, 2012)

From what I know no. My UB3T that a B serial number and was produced in ~Aug. 2011.


----------



## iapyx (Apr 30, 2012)

Dr. FM said:


> Eric
> Dont tell war-storys about me.
> 
> All
> ...




Dr. FM, we are more than half a year further. We are curious about your review. You pretended a few things back then. Are you still active on cpf?


----------



## Sean (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



DimeRazorback said:


> Beamshots are uploading as I type.



How does the UB3T set to stage 9 (325 lumens) compare to the 400 lumen M3LT? Can you even tell a difference between them?

I've been considering the UB3T based on it's increased efficiency over the 400 lumen M3LT.


----------



## Sean (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



Sean said:


> How does the UB3T set to stage 9 (325 lumens) compare to the 400 lumen M3LT? Can you even tell a difference between them?
> 
> I've been considering the UB3T based on it's increased efficiency over the 400 lumen M3LT.



Well, I got the UB3T and the 400 Lumen M3LT on high is brighter than the UB3T at the 325 Lumen level (stage 9). Actually, I've found stages 7, 8 & 9 to be lower than stated.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> Well, I got the UB3T and the 400 Lumen M3LT on high is brighter than the UB3T at the 325 Lumen level (stage 9). Actually, I've found stages 7, 8 & 9 to be lower than stated.



That's the first time I've heard of a Surefire light putting out less light than that advertised.


----------



## Sean (Jun 6, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> That's the first time I've heard of a Surefire light putting out less light than that advertised.



First time I've seen this too, and I've had & tested lots of Surefire stuff. Not that it's a big deal with this light since it has so many output choices. Just something I noticed.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> First time I've seen this too, and I've had & tested lots of Surefire stuff. Not that it's a big deal with this light since it has so many output choices. Just something I noticed.



I guess its all good as long as high mode is still about 800 lumens.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 13, 2012)

I just got one of these lights today, and I was interested to note that the optic appears to be different to ones shown before. There seems to be a clear window in the middle of the light:







Also, instead of the fat square of light that I was expecting I got this:






It's a bad pic taken with my iphone 4, and I'm not sure how the lines got in there, but to my eyes it's more of a white wall hunter's dream. Has anyone else seen a version similar to this?


----------



## Sean (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, that's interesting. Even though mine has the original optic, it is not square at all. The older 400 lumen M3LT with and MC-E has a slightly squarish beam but my UB3T does not. I wonder why they changed the TIR? 

Although it was always interesting to me that they changed emitters (MC-E to XM-L) but didn't change the optic. Not it seems that they changed to the optic to match the emitter. It appears as if you can now see the LED inside. Id like to see a side-by-side comparison of the two. 

Wonder who is selling these, and when they came out?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 13, 2012)

Sean said:


> Wow, that's interesting. Even though mine has the original optic, it is not square at all. The older 400 lumen M3LT with and MC-E has a slightly squarish beam but my UB3T does not. I wonder why they changed the TIR?
> 
> Although it was always interesting to me that they changed emitters (MC-E to XM-L) but didn't change the optic. Not it seems that they changed to the optic to match the emitter. It appears as if you can now see the LED inside. Id like to see a side-by-side comparison of the two.
> 
> Wonder who is selling these, and when they came out?



I don't have a light similar to the original in this thread to compare it to, but the square beam only seemed to show up with close wall shots. That shot was taken about 3 feet away from the wall. To me it seems there's a lot more spill in that beam than the fat hotspot all of the other pictures I've seen are getting. My light also shipped with different Surefire cr123a batteries than I'm used to - they are red with white writing with black ends, as opposed to the red with white and yellow writing that I'm used to.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 13, 2012)

Unless I am wrong about the picture, it seems like the new optic is helping in producing more side spill?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 13, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Unless I am wrong about the picture, it seems like the new optic is helping in producing more side spill?



It looks that way to me comparing it to the beamshots I've seen at least. More side spill at the expense of a smaller hotspot. What I'm interested in is if throw has been affected, as I was keen on this being a small throw monster.


----------



## Sean (Jun 13, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> It looks that way to me comparing it to the beamshots I've seen at least. More side spill at the expense of a smaller hotspot. What I'm interested in is if throw has been affected, as I was keen on this being a small throw monster.



Yea I bet the older optic throws better so you want to trade? LOL. 
Seriously though, if I can find the new version I might buy it and do a side-by-side comparison. I do really like the beam profile on mine though. Hmmm


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 13, 2012)

Sean said:


> Yea I bet the older optic throws better so you want to trade? LOL.
> Seriously though, if I can find the new version I might buy it and do a side-by-side comparison. I do really like the beam profile on mine though. Hmmm



If I had the coin, I'd do the same with the older optic. I might send an email off to Surefire tech support and see if they know.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 13, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> If I had the coin, I'd do the same with the older optic. I might send an email off to Surefire tech support and see if they know.


Would be great to know something.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 14, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Would be great to know something.



I sent them an email. Since it's only a general question, I doubt it will be given much priority, so I'm not expecting an answer soon.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 14, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> I sent them an email. Since it's only a general question, I doubt it will be given much priority, so I'm not expecting an answer soon.


I am not expecting them to tell you if the throw would be lesser than the previous optic. If it really is, it's bad advertising to tell the customer. But do let us know once you get word.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 15, 2012)

Amzing light!
Love it.
Thanks for all the pictures !


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 19, 2012)

I got my response from Surefire:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> There is only one version of the UB3T. It's possible that the model you saw on display was an earlier prototype but any light that you purchase will be 800 lumens.



i wonder if the version I have is legit?


----------



## Sean (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you email them a picture of the TIR?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 19, 2012)

Sean said:


> Did you email them a picture of the TIR?



I did not. That'll be my next step, along with sending the serial number of the light to verify its legit. It's a very good copy of it's a fake though.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 19, 2012)

I see you are in Oz - so am I and getting any SureFire in Oz can be expensive. Where did you get your UB3T from? I got mine from Bravotac and it has the same optic as shown in all the photos I have seen except yours, ie., no 'window' in the middle of the optic.



FPSRelic said:


> I did not. That'll be my next step, along with sending the serial number of the light to verify its legit. It's a very good copy of it's a fake though.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 19, 2012)

7histology said:


> I see you are in Oz - so am I and getting any SureFire in Oz can be expensive. Where did you get your UB3T from? I got mine from Bravotac and it has the same optic as shown in all the photos I have seen except yours, ie., no 'window' in the middle of the optic.



I got mine from Bravotac as well. Bought on the 28/5. I doubt what I have is fake, just odd that it uses a different optic.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 19, 2012)

I also doubt yours is a fake. But it IS interesting that it has that different optic - which in my view might not necessarily mean less throw: maybe it would just result in a NARROWER 'hotspot' at the same throw distance - but more spill. That is, a more conventional beam appearance.

The wording of SureFire's response to you does NOT rule any of that that out and all manufacturer's retain the right to make un-announced 'continuous' improvement. I also noticed that Bravotac's advert a while back was listing 'latest 2012 version' or something similar - which might have just been their advertsing hype but also maybe they knew something .....


FPSRelic said:


> I got mine from Bravotac as well. Bought on the 28/5. I doubt what I have is fake, just odd that it uses a different optic.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 19, 2012)

I have contacted Bravotac who are VERY good in responding to e-mails about issues and who seem to be very knowledgeable SureFire suppliers.



7histology said:


> The wording of SureFire's response to you does rule any of that that out and all manufacturer's retain the right to make un-announced 'continuous' improvement. I also noticed that Bravotac's advert a while back was listing 'latest 2012 version' or something similar - which might have just been their advertsing hype but also maybe they knew something .....


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 19, 2012)

7histology said:


> I have contacted Bravotac who are VERY good in responding to e-mails about issues and who seem to be very knowledgeable SureFire suppliers.



Which is what I should have done in the first place. Keep us informed


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, will do. Bravotac have nothing definitive to say on this 'window bizzo' yet - still lightning fast e-mail response though - and they are making enquiries with SureFire.

In an earlier e-mail to me they (Bravotac) did say:

" Ever since January they [SureFire] told us there has been a slight revision to all the ones sold during that month and onward" - but I have no info on what that was (from Bravotac or SureFire). 

My UB3T has a 'B' serial number - and no 'window' and was got in May 2012.

I still think that the different optic shown in post 249 might not necessarily mean less throw: maybe it would just result in a NARROWER 'hotspot' at the same throw distance - but more spill. A more conventional beam appearance. But then, if they have changed the 'window' aspect of the optic, they could have subtly changed much else that we can't see so I might be all wet.



FPSRelic said:


> Which is what I should have done in the first place. Keep us informed


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 20, 2012)

7histology said:


> My UB3T has a 'B' serial number - and no 'window' and was got in May 2012.
> 
> I still think that the different optic shown in post 249 might not necessarily mean less throw: maybe it would just result in a NARROWER 'hotspot' at the same throw distance - but more spill. A more conventional beam appearance. But then, if they have changed the 'window' aspect of the optic, they could have subtly changed much else that we can't see so I might be all wet.



The serial number on mine is B038XX for what it's worth, since Surefire don't always use sequential serial numbers for their lights.

I tend to agree with you regarding the throw of the light. It would make perfect sense for Surefire to keep the throw (the main advantage of the light), while giving it some extra spill, (ne of it's criticisms). Not having one with the regular optic on it to compare it to means that I can't really confirm this though.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 27, 2012)

Well whadyah know. I replied to Surefire's response with this:



> Are you sure? Mine seems to be the only one I’ve seen with this optic. I’ve attached a photo of mine (myub3toptic.jpg) and a copy of a picture of what I normally see (regularub3toptic.jpg) . Could it be that mine is the prototype?



and I just got this reply:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> I apologize but you are exactly correct. I was able to get confirmation from a product manager that there was a recent inline product change. The current UB3T will have more “flood” for peripheral vision than the previous version.
> 
> I apologize for my previous incorrect response.



so I guess that means that there is a new "version" after all.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 27, 2012)

And here I just bought a used original UB3T. My luck they'd roll out a new one.

Question: Does the battery gauge serve any useful purpose? It seems to turn yellow on "max" regardless, and the beam on max starts flickering long before the light goes red. My old U2 works the same way so if your beam starts flickering when the batteries get low I don't see why an LED telling you the same thing has much utility.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jun 27, 2012)

So now I guess what we want to know is if this new version has less throw - in the sense that it actually throws less distance - or just a smaller hotspot at the same throw distance plus more spill.







FPSRelic said:


> Well whadyah know. I replied to Surefire's response with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPSRelic (Jun 28, 2012)

The only sure fire (no pun intended) way to check this would be a side by side comparison. Unfortunately I don't have an older style light to compare it to. Experience tells me that you can get good throw with decent spill (my malkoff modded maglite gives me lots of spill, with a small hotspot that out throws this Invictus), but it's also possible that the modded optic gives a little less throw as well,


----------



## iapyx (Jul 3, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> And here I just bought a used original UB3T. My luck they'd roll out a new one.
> 
> Question: Does the battery gauge serve any useful purpose? It seems to turn yellow on "max" regardless, and the beam on max starts flickering long before the light goes red. My old U2 works the same way so if your beam starts flickering when the batteries get low I don't see why an LED telling you the same thing has much utility.



According to me: no
But I have a slight trouble with seeing difference between colours if it's a small surface like the gauge-led.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm partially red/green colorblind so I get that, too. Even if I could easily see I'm not sure how much value it'd have.

Had an interesting last week comparing the UB3T to a 400 lumen M3LT (I know, late to the party.) Observations:

-The UB3T has a much warmer tint than the M3LT. Similar to my Lux V U2.
-Up close you can't easily see the difference in brightness on max, but out in the open it's obvious. The UB3T could hit trees I couldn't even see with the old M3LT.
-Opinion: If you just need power, get a new M3LT. The size, weight, and cost makes it more attractive. But if you want a good all-around light the UB3T is the clear winner. Much more versatile on the lower settings.
-Opinion: I realize they had to include these features on a flagship high-tech flashlight, but I could do without SOS and strobe. In a related note, I figured out why they put strobe where it is on the dial. Strobe being an emergency thing, it's much easier to just give the dial a full twist than have to look at it and find your setting.


----------



## Sean (Jul 6, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> I just got one of these lights today, and I was interested to note that the optic appears to be different to ones shown before. There seems to be a clear window in the middle of the light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you tell us what the UPC code is? And what is the code to the left of the UPC, just under where it says UB3T? I'm trying to figure out if there is an easy way to know which version a dealer has without having to open the box. You would think Surefire would have some indication on the box, but then again maybe not.


----------



## FPSRelic (Jul 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> Could you tell us what the UPC code is? And what is the code to the left of the UPC, just under where it says UB3T? I'm trying to figure out if there is an easy way to know which version a dealer has without having to open the box. You would think Surefire would have some indication on the box, but then again maybe not.



Are you talking about on the box? There is a small code on the label on the end of the box, under UB3T, it's 1F-066798. The UPC code is 0 84871 31525 8


----------



## Sean (Jul 6, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> Are you talking about on the box? There is a small code on the label on the end of the box, under UB3T, it's 1F-066798. The UPC code is 0 84871 31525 8



Yes, those are the codes. My UPC is the same but the "1F" number is different. Mine is: 1F-065211. 
I wonder if this number is different on all the boxes? Anyone else who has their UB3T box, what is your "1F" number?


----------



## iapyx (Jul 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> Yes, those are the codes. My UPC is the same but the "1F" number is different. Mine is: 1F-065211.
> I wonder if this number is different on all the boxes? Anyone else who has their UB3T box, what is your "1F" number?



My code is 1F-053423


----------



## Sean (Jul 6, 2012)

iapyx said:


> My code is 1F-053423



How long ago did you get yours? Maybe it's like a serial number. The bigger the number the newer the item.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> How long ago did you get yours? Maybe it's like a serial number. The bigger the number the newer the item.



Mine was one of the first UB3T's that were sent out.
It has serial# A00097 
Had it on pre-order for a very long time.

Edit:
Just checked it and I received mine exactly (well almost) one year ago at 07072011
It had been sent to a friend of mine in the US and due to my indecisiveness it took a few weeks before I had it sent to me (Europe)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 6, 2012)

My code is IF-065211. It's about six months old and with a "B" serial number.


----------



## iapyx (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys, those who own a UB3T, I started this thread a long time ago: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...refire-UB3T-serial-number-registry&highlight=


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

Did we ever get any answers to this?


----------



## Lurveleven (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

I have one on its way to me, shipped from BatteryJunction. It was on back order, so it comes fresh from Surefire. I will post an update when I get it over New Year.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

Thanks Luryeleven

Should be very interesting - especially to see if absolute throw has been sacrificed for some spill. Or just if the SIZE of the throw hotspot is reduced in favour of spill.







Lurveleven said:


> I have one on its way to me, shipped from BatteryJunction. It was on back order, so it comes fresh from Surefire. I will post an update when I get it over New Year.


----------



## pulstar (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

First of all, i have to say i had a very happy Christmas Let me explain: i few weeks ago i ordered M3LT-S from an ebay vendor and shipped it to my cousin who was studying in the United States. The light came to her address and as she knows nothing about lights she just confirmed she recieved it. Yesterday she came back from the States and i couldn't believe my eyes. She was carrying SF box with UB3T picture on it. I quiclky opened the package and there it was: Brand new UB3T, with all the accessories! So, i paid for M3LT-s, but i recieved UB3T! I am thinking about contacting ebay seller to pay the difference, since i wasn't able send it back, and i certainly won't do it now, because the shipping costs and import duties. Even though the mistake is on their part, i think it is fair to at least inform them.

However, all i can say about the light is WOW! The throw is amazing, there is more spill i expected (good!!!) and the quality is outstanding! You must see the beam in person to really appreciate it. Big, smooth and clean hotspot that gradually fades out. LX2 and L1 have a lot more ringy beams and steeper transition between hotspot and the spill. 
The light is smaller than i expected. It is a bit front-heavy but you quiclkly get used to it. It is brighter than Fury and it throws a lot further. It is pricey, but well worth the price - even MSRP! 












UB3T - left, Fury - right


----------



## tobrien (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



pulstar said:


> First of all, i have to say i had a very happy Christmas Let me explain: i few weeks ago i ordered M3LT-S from an ebay vendor and shipped it to my cousin who was studying in the United States. The light came to her address and as she knows nothing about lights she just confirmed she recieved it. Yesterday she came back from the States and i couldn't believe my eyes. She was carrying SF box with UB3T picture on it. I quiclky opened the package and there it was: Brand new UB3T, with all the accessories! So, i paid for M3LT-s, but i recieved UB3T! I am thinking about contacting ebay seller to pay the difference, since i wasn't able send it back, and i certainly won't do it now, because the shipping costs and import duties. Even though the mistake is on their part, i think it is fair to at least inform them.
> 
> However, all i can say about the light is WOW! The throw is amazing, there is more spill i expected (good!!!) and the quality is outstanding! You must see the beam in person to really appreciate it. Big, smooth and clean hotspot that gradually fades out. LX2 and L1 have a lot more ringy beams and steeper transition between hotspot and the spill.
> The light is smaller than i expected. It is a bit front-heavy but you quiclkly get used to it. It is brighter than Fury and it throws a lot further. It is pricey, but well worth the price - even MSRP!
> ...



talk about lucky!


----------



## pulstar (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

My conscience just wasn't calm until i sent an e-mail to the vendor and explained the sitution. They thanked me for the honesty and asked me for my PP address to collect the price difference. There's a bit bitter taste, since i am doing them a favor and i wasn't been offered even a few % discount But it is a right thing to do. Heck, i would never buy UB3T over M3LT, but i guess universe wanted me to have it
Just out of curiousity, if i would be the "black sheep" and wouldn't tell the seller about their mistake. Would they been able to require the UB3T back?


----------



## tobrien (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



pulstar said:


> Just out of curiousity, if i would be the "black sheep" and wouldn't tell the seller about their mistake. Would they been able to require the UB3T back?



I doubt it. it's not like there's much they could do being in another country. if it came from the USA, for example, in the state of GA the 'value' for a felony was raised from $500 _to_ $1500 recently, so it wouldn't be a high priority investigation if they claimed you 'stole' from them or something.

additionally, it's their responsibility to make sure they're aware of what they're shipping out, you know? also it's not like you were deceptive or anything.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

Is your light the version with the 'window' in the middle of the TIR optic? That is, the new version?







pulstar said:


> First of all, i have to say i had a very happy Christmas Let me explain: i few weeks ago i ordered M3LT-S from an ebay vendor and shipped it to my cousin who was studying in the United States. The light came to her address and as she knows nothing about lights she just confirmed she recieved it. Yesterday she came back from the States and i couldn't believe my eyes. She was carrying SF box with UB3T picture on it. I quiclky opened the package and there it was: Brand new UB3T, with all the accessories! So, i paid for M3LT-s, but i recieved UB3T! I am thinking about contacting ebay seller to pay the difference, since i wasn't able send it back, and i certainly won't do it now, because the shipping costs and import duties. Even though the mistake is on their part, i think it is fair to at least inform them.
> 
> However, all i can say about the light is WOW! The throw is amazing, there is more spill i expected (good!!!) and the quality is outstanding! You must see the beam in person to really appreciate it. Big, smooth and clean hotspot that gradually fades out. LX2 and L1 have a lot more ringy beams and steeper transition between hotspot and the spill.
> The light is smaller than i expected. It is a bit front-heavy but you quiclkly get used to it. It is brighter than Fury and it throws a lot further. It is pricey, but well worth the price - even MSRP!
> ...


----------



## pulstar (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

No, it is the old version. Serial number is B02902


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



pulstar said:


> However, all i can say about the light is WOW! The throw is amazing, there is more spill i expected (good!!!) and the quality is outstanding! You must see the beam in person to really appreciate it. Big, smooth and clean hotspot that gradually fades out. LX2 and L1 have a lot more ringy beams and steeper transition between hotspot and the spill.





pulstar said:


> No, it is the old version. Serial number is B02902



I think you may indeed have the new version since the serial begins with 'B' and there is a lot of spill. My early 'A' model UB3T has a great spot in the distance but almost no spill.

I have several SF E1B's, gen 6 L1's and LX2's. They all use the same (Fraen?) optic and Cree XR-E emitter but some seem to have the 'polar view of Saturn' artifacts much more than others. I speculate that slight differences in the focal plane of the optic may account for this variation.


----------



## pulstar (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I think you may indeed have the new version since the serial begins with 'B' and there is a lot of spill. My early 'A' model UB3T has a great spot in the distance but almost no spill.
> 
> I have several SF E1B's, gen 6 L1's and LX2's. They all use the same (Fraen?) optic and Cree XR-E emitter but some seem to have the 'polar view of Saturn' artifacts much more than others. I speculate that slight differences in the focal plane of the optic may account for this variation.



I'm not sure. Optic seems to be similar to early versions of M3LT's and UB3T's:







However, "enough" spill or "no" spill is very different for each person. I find it more than enough for safe navigation, but compared to Fury or some floddy lights... 
It also depends on which level the light is in.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



pulstar said:


> I'm not sure. Optic seems to be similar to early versions of M3LT's and UB3T's:



Yep, that looks like the optic on my 'A' serial UB3T light. Wonder what the 'B' in the serial number signifies, programmability perhaps? On the SF U2 it means an emitter update from Lux V to SSC P4.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

Yep - that is also the same as on mine which is a B serial no, has no window in the optic and was purchased from Bravotac in may 2012. It does have some 'spill' especially at distance.

The mystery deepens.





Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, that looks like the optic on my 'A' serial UB3T light. Wonder what the 'B' in the serial number signifies, programmability perhaps? On the SF U2 it means an emitter update from Lux V to SSC P4.


----------



## u2u (Dec 28, 2012)

I ordered a UB3T when they were first announced. The dealer I purchase from didn't receive any till just before Christmas and I picked from the stock they had. All the lights were uniform in appearance and performance - to the extent I could examine them. They were the new optic serial numbered B037XX. Much more spill than the various posted photos indicate but the light does throw out well past two hundred meters. The light color is unlike any of the many Surefires I have collected over the years. It is a warmer yellow as captured in some other posts. Very pleased with the purchase. The UB3T is going to be a very versatile light and will relegate several other Surefires to duty as spares.

Long time visitor to the site. The posts here have assisted me in many purchases. Great community and source of information.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*

Certainly no 'programmability' in the B serial numbers and SureFire have said they won't be introducing that in the UB3T anyway.



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Yep, that looks like the optic on my 'A' serial UB3T light. Wonder what the 'B' in the serial number signifies, programmability perhaps? On the SF U2 it means an emitter update from Lux V to SSC P4.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 28, 2012)

So u2u, just to be real clear, your UB3T has the window in the optic, right?





u2u said:


> I ordered a UB3T when they were first announced. The dealer I purchase from didn't receive any till just before Christmas and I picked from the stock they had. All the lights were uniform in appearance and performance - to the extent I could examine them. They were the new optic serial numbered B037XX. Much more spill than the various posted photos indicate but the light does throw out well past two hundred meters. The light color is unlike any of the many Surefires I have collected over the years. It is a warmer yellow as captured in some other posts. Very pleased with the purchase. The UB3T is going to be a very versatile light and will relegate several other Surefires to duty as spares.
> 
> Long time visitor to the site. The posts here have assisted me in many purchases. Great community and source of information.


----------



## u2u (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, just like the photo by FPSRelic.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 29, 2012)

Right. Well, now we just need someone to compare the 'window' and 'window less' versions side by side.




In the meantime, I sent off an inquiry to those very helpful folks at Bravotac asking about the 'new' version and got this interesting (but somewhat unrelated) reply:

"Hi, SureFire is actually coming out with a new UB3T next year that will be rechargeable as well as be able to use regular CR123's. The ones they have now will be discontinued."

Given SureFire's record on 'never-happens' one could be justified in being sceptical ......








u2u said:


> Yes, just like the photo by FPSRelic.


----------



## FPSRelic (Dec 29, 2012)

7histology said:


> In the meantime, I sent off an inquiry to those very helpful folks at Bravotac asking about the 'new' version and got this interesting (but somewhat unrelated) reply:
> 
> "Hi, SureFire is actually coming out with a new UB3T next year that will be rechargeable as well as be able to use regular CR123's. The ones they have now will be discontinued."
> 
> Given SureFire's record on 'never-happens' one could be justified in being sceptical ......



It sounds like they're talking about the UBR Invictus. I didn't think it would replace the UB3T. I can't say that I regret my purchase though - I prefer 3 CR123A's or 2 17500's over 2 CR123A's or one proprietary 18650. And if the UBR behaves anything like the UNR and the R1, it won't give full output using primaries.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 29, 2012)

7histology said:


> In the meantime, I sent off an inquiry to those very helpful folks at Bravotac asking about the 'new' version and got this interesting (but somewhat unrelated) reply:
> 
> "Hi, SureFire is actually coming out with a new UB3T next year that will be rechargeable as well as be able to use regular CR123's. The ones they have now will be discontinued."
> 
> Given SureFire's record on 'never-happens' one could be justified in being sceptical ......



I'm told the opening line of the coming SF 2013 catalog is "Once upon a time..." :huh:


----------



## LiteTheWay (Dec 29, 2012)

This is what I thought too - but who knows with SureFire. They 'fire' so many blanks catalogue-wise. 




FPSRelic said:


> It sounds like they're talking about the UBR Invictus. I didn't think it would replace the UB3T. .


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 30, 2012)

If they slash the price of the UB3T when it's discontinued I'll buy one...or two


----------



## pulstar (Jan 4, 2013)

With my girlfriend's helpful hands i was able to take one (quite bad - i only have simple digital camera) beamshot comparison between UB3T and Fury on our local playground. Distance to basketball pillar is 34m and distance to goal is 53m. Both lights appear brighter in real life, but you can get relative comparison between beam characteristics and throw.






UB3T - left Fury - right


----------



## pulstar (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn, only a few days "old" and already been on the rough asphalt twice Don't know how, but somehow i am able to remove lanyard clamp while i am handling the light. The heart almost stops when you drop expensive light. Now has a few dents and dings, nothing major, but it stil hurts when you damage pristine light...


----------



## Xacto (Jan 6, 2013)

pulstar said:


> Damn, only a few days "old" and already been on the rough asphalt twice Don't know how, but somehow i am able to remove lanyard clamp



I know how you feel! Had that happen way back in 1996 with my [email protected] 6D.
Are you using the Surefire Lanyard? I nearly lost a Surefire Z2 using one. The carabine hook and the ring around the battery tube can accidentally position themselves in a way that the hook gets opened. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/thorwie/Flashlights/67988b49.mp4

To prevent that, I slide small diameter heat-shrinking tube over the carabine part and closed it that way. Dowside - I have to remove the tailcap to remove the lanyard.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## pulstar (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, that's exactly what happened! Thanks, i'll try your solution or try to figure out something else.:thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 6, 2013)

I had that happened to me once when I was carrying the M6 on my neck via the lanyard. A bunch of guys was singing praises about the M6 when it went falling onto the concrete flooring. I swear I heard some oooohs and aaaaahs at that point in time.

Then my UB3T decided to go for a dive from the lanyard too and it suffered a couple of dings on the bezel.


----------



## Sean (Jan 7, 2013)

pulstar said:


> Don't know how, but somehow i am able to remove lanyard clamp while i am handling the light. The heart almost stops when you drop expensive light. Now has a few dents and dings, nothing major, but it stil hurts when you damage pristine light...



Yes, the newer style Surefire clamp unhooks itself. It's happened 3 times to me. I no longer use this unreliable clamp. I've gone back to the older style Surefire clamp that does not unhook itself.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 7, 2013)

Sean said:


> Yes, the newer style Surefire clamp unhooks itself. It's happened 3 times to me. I no longer use this unreliable clamp. I've gone back to the older style Surefire clamp that does not unhook itself.



I usually toss the SF lanyards in a drawer but I do use one on a UB3T. Just to be clear, is the clip in your T1A sig picture the old one or the new one? I probably have both in the drawer.


----------



## Sean (Jan 8, 2013)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I usually toss the SF lanyards in a drawer but I do use one on a UB3T. Just to be clear, is the clip in your T1A sig picture the old one or the new one? I probably have both in the drawer.



It's the new one.


----------



## pulstar (Jan 10, 2013)

Just one question: do you guys also hear a buzzing inductor sound when the light is on max? You must actually put the flashlight's head closer to your ear to hear it...


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



Lurveleven said:


> I have one on its way to me, shipped from BatteryJunction. It was on back order, so it comes fresh from Surefire. I will post an update when I get it over New Year.



The light arrived 2 weeks ago. It was not the new style optic. I'm really impressed with the huge powerful hotspot, it light up a really huge area when you get some distance (I really got surprised by this when comparing it to other lights for the first time). So if the new optic gives a much smaller hotspot, then I'm glad I got the old type. When it comes to throw I measured mine and got readings between 37000 lux and 42000 lux. In use I estimate the practical throw to be around 130m (then you get around 2 lux on the target), but this will depend on the conditions, this was in pitch darkness with dark adapted eyes.

I was thinking of maybe getting the M3LT instead, but I'm glad I chose the UB3T instead, because I really like the versatility of the selection ring, but what the heck was they thinking when they placed SOS between OFF and Min? This is the worst flaw of this light IMO (I'm amazed that they let this through, makes me wonder who they use for testing). Other things I didn't like to much about it is that it a little long for a 3 cell light, and that it is very front heavy. But I knew all these issues already when I bought it.

So, I like the optic and its output, the selector ring functionality and the two stage tailcap, but the disproportions of the light I don't like and I would also prefer side button switches since I'm not a tactical user. So my suggestion to SureFire is to create a new light that fusions the UB3T with the M6LT and the Dominator (the use of side buttons). Imagine a M6LT (but without tailcap button) with a selector ring (with SOS placed after Strobe) and two side buttons (that is accessible with heavy winter cloves). The side buttons should work like this:
Button 1: momentary button for signaling with the mode set with the selector ring.
Button 2: constant on and multifunction button with the following functioning:
- From Off: Short click turns on the light in the mode set with the selector ring. 
- From Off: Press and hold gives you momentary max mode.
- From Off: Double click gives you constant max mode.
- When on: Short click turns the light off. 
- When on: Press and hold gives you momentary max mode, returns to previous output when switch is released.
- When on: Double click switches back and forth between max mode and the mode set by the selector ring.

Anyone like my idea for a new light?


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

lol I dont' think 800lumens is bright anymore....


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



Lurveleven said:


> ...what the heck was they thinking when they placed SOS between OFF and Min? This is the worst flaw of this light IMO (I'm amazed that they let this through, makes me wonder who they use for testing).



I agree, it kinda makes the selector ring a joke unless you set it using another light. Maybe they only tested the UB3T during the day or something. 

It appears from the recent SHOT Show videos that the larger SF LED lights, if they are ever released, have put the SOS past MAX and next to STROBE on the selector ring.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: SureFire UB3T - 'new' version?*



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> .... It appears from the recent SHOT Show videos that the larger SF LED lights, if they are ever released, have put the SOS past MAX and next to STROBE on the selector ring.


Maybe their UI genius read this form... or maybe his boss did.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 17, 2013)

Sean said:


> Yes, the newer style Surefire clamp unhooks itself. It's happened 3 times to me. I no longer use this unreliable clamp. I've gone back to the older style Surefire clamp that does not unhook itself.



Same here, happened to me three times. Never dropped this beauty. This beauty I say. Now after having the light exactly two years it looks brand new. If I'd sell this light as new/never used one would never see any marks of use. Only the box doesn't look new anymore. But you know what? It's a keeper. Not going to sell it. Funny thing is that after I received this flashlight, my CPF-activity dropped significantly. I got what I want and need.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



magnum70383 said:


> lol I dont' think 800lumens is bright anymore....



800 SF lumens is awesome. My M6LT is amazing. I'm seeing 1300 estimated lumens, using bounce with a light meter, settling down to 1100. A brute of a light.

Bill


----------



## iapyx (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



Bullzeyebill said:


> 800 SF lumens is awesome. My M6LT is amazing. I'm seeing 1300 estimated lumens, using bounce with a light meter, settling down to 1100. A brute of a light.
> 
> Bill



Exactly! Since having a UB3T I don't use my incans (Mag1185 and Mag5761) anymore. Runtime of the SF is much better. Well, it's not that I want to get rid of them incans. I'll probably take them with me on our holiday to Sweden and Finland. Wished that AW offered li-ion C-cells again not to say D-cells.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

I love my UB3T one of the best lights I've owned so far. Paired with the SF diffuser, it's hard to beat. Sure it doesn't have 500000 lumens, but it's more than bright enough for my needs.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



Kaban said:


> I love my UB3T one of the best lights I've owned so far. Paired with the SF diffuser, it's hard to beat. Sure it doesn't have 500000 lumens, but it's more than bright enough for my needs.



Kaban, if you like you can post your UB3T serial number here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ost-your-Surefire-UB3T-serial-number-registry


----------



## pulstar (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Hi guys,

i wonder where could i find diffuser for my UB3T? FM24 seems to be sold everywhere. Are there some other options, maybe from different manufacturers?


----------



## bound (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***



pulstar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i wonder where could i find diffuser for my UB3T? FM24 seems to be sold everywhere. Are there some other options, maybe from different manufacturers?


Hi pulstar,
As far as I know, there is a Olight diffuser same with FM24, you can give it a try.:devil:
Brian


----------



## pulstar (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Surefire UB3T arrived! **Pictures***

Do you maybe know the model name?


----------



## Sean (Jan 8, 2014)

pulstar said:


> Do you maybe know the model name?



It's the Olight Diffuser Filter for the SR50 Flashlight. I have one and it works great.


----------



## pulstar (Jan 8, 2014)

that is great news! Thanks!


----------

